# NC 45 is the craziest shade



## K_ashanti (Mar 15, 2009)

How come NC 45 seems to be the "one fits all shade?"  i just read next month's essence and Serena Williams said she use the stuido stick in NC 45 out of all the MAC shade this is the one I hear WOC say the use, the one i heard the least has to be NW43 or 47, i wonder why sooo many women who seem varies complexion use this color


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 15, 2009)

I hate to say this, but I think that many people use it as the default shade for dark skin.  In a way, it could be true that many women with dark skin should use this shade.  Many times on darker skin you might have a gradient of colors on the face, or if you tan easily it might move you to a darker shade or a different warmth.


----------



## elongreach (Mar 15, 2009)

For years I used NC45.  I always felt like it was too dark and especially after a few hours I would be terribly orange.  But every MA would say no no you are NC45.  However the last time I went to try Studio Sculpt, my fav new MA say you are not NC45.  I'm NC45 and you are not that.  She used NC42 in Studio Sculpt which everyone is saying runs light and it was perfect.

So I do think some people just think NC45 is like that one size fits all color for in between WOC.


----------



## MAHALO (Mar 15, 2009)

I have been a NW43 for years because I lived in the Tropics and kept a deep tan. Since moving, I noticed that my NW43 was a little off for me. So, I recently switched to NC45. As Summer approaches and I vacation in the Tropics, I can see I'll eventually need to move back to NW43. All the foundation formulations that I use are light coverage so I can get away with a foundation that is a little off.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm going to chime in on this one because I totally agree.  I see so many people including co-workers, use NC45 on the wrong people.  I do see so many women on here and on makeupalley say that they are an NC45 when they are clearly more like an NC50/NW43 and I see others say they are NC40/NC42 when they are sooo NOT that light and closer to NC45.
On that same note, I have noticed that in some foundations NC45 is rather off (too orangy - studio stick, select spf) whereas in others it works just fine and has the right amount of yellow.
I also think that NC45 is such a variable shade...for example, I consider myself a light skinned NC45 and in the summer go up to NC50. Thats just what works for me and my skin.  I'm very very golden.  NC42 makes me look ashy and the C's make me look jaundiced!  NWs make me look orange so I feel most comfortable with NC45.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 15, 2009)

I think that MAC is missing some shades b/t nc45 and 50 and also MUA's use it as the default color for alot of darker skinned women...


----------



## MACaholic76 (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_I think that MAC is missing some shades b/t nc45 and 50 and also MUA's use it as the default color for alot of darker skinned women..._

 
Yup...on MUA they think NC40 is pretty much like NC45.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 15, 2009)

Serena Williams cannot be NC45. NW45... maybe.

Like everyone said, I'm thinking a lot of MAC MAs use NC45 as the "default" shade for a medium-brown skinned woman, while disregarding her undertones or whatever.


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 15, 2009)

yes this is what i was thinking too!!!! NC 45 seems to be the catch all color!!!! i remember years  ago when i first tried mac the ma give me NC 45 i didn't know alot about foundation the but it was summer and i'm super red in the summer plus  it was too light!!!  so i pass, some years later i stopped at the Mac counter again and there was this beautiful woman ther working and she looked about the same complexion and undertones as me i explain the problem and my skin type and she just off the bat told me i was NW 45 and she was right nothing ever might my red /orange skin so good lol she gave me a sample and to me to try it out and come back when it ran if i liked out and that what i did, she was the best help ever and i keep going bak toher cuz she is so darn helpful


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_*Serena Williams cannot be NC45. NW45... maybe.*

Like everyone said, I'm thinking a lot of MAC MAs use NC45 as the "default" shade for a medium-brown skinned woman, while disregarding her undertones or whatever._

 
that what i was thinking!!!!! i was saying more like NC 50 !!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 15, 2009)

I have to say though... I think the default here for MAs is NW45.


----------



## Nouveaubeauty (Mar 15, 2009)

I've worn NW43 for a little over 10 years and never knew what the difference was between NC and NW.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I went to MAC today to pick up the Studio Sculpt and the MUA explained to me that NC is for warm/golden tones and NW is for reddish undertones. At first glance, she thought I would be warm/golden but as soon as she put the NC45 on, she was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Inside I was thinking, um, I told you that I've been wearing NW for years and it's a perfect match. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyway, it seems that there aren't too many WOC/AA women in the NW family. I wonder why that is, any ideas?


----------



## aziajs (Mar 15, 2009)

I totally agree with all of you.  The shade may be forgiving but it's not that forgiving.  I actually hate NC45 to begin with.  I wish there was another color.


----------



## Sexycocolatte (Mar 15, 2009)

Here in Charleston nw 45 is the default color.


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 15, 2009)

Serena is clearly wearing the wrong shade of foundation (on her face and on her body) as well as horrible weaves.  Her makeup looks "off" in photos.











Compare that with no makeup Serena:






To be honest, I've noticed this on Specktra as well as IRL.  There are women that I (NW50) am lighter than who are wearing NC45 and NC50.  I got matched like 5 years ago so I went again in January, and the MA said that NW50 was right.  (Granted, both MAs were White.  Don't act like it doesn't matter!)  I was scared that I was running around with too dark foundation!

Maybe it's because I'm so red-skinned that I appear "brighter" than cool-toned women?  I dunno...


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 15, 2009)

I know they match me to NC 45 as well. During the fall somtime I got matched to NC 43 in the studio tech. The satinfinish in NC 42 I matched myself which is great and I got matched to NC 42 for the sculpt. 

In the summer I am a few shades darker: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so I believe I am a NC 45.

*I know I have a big forehead lol


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 15, 2009)

really ?! serena cannot be nc45 . i noticed that last summer i was using nw45 and this winter i used nw43 , nc45 would be way too off for me . and how can they have a "default" color loll , that doesn't make sense .


----------



## sweatpea559 (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nouveaubeauty* 

 
_I've worn NW43 for a little over 10 years and never knew what the difference was between NC and NW.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went to MAC today to pick up the Studio Sculpt and the MUA explained to me that NC is for warm/golden tones and NW is for reddish undertones. At first glance, she thought I would be warm/golden but as soon as she put the NC45 on, she was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Inside I was thinking, um, I told you that I've been wearing NW for years and it's a perfect match. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyway, it seems that there aren't too many WOC/AA women in the NW family. I wonder why that is, any ideas?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I read many places that *all* WOC have yellow/golden undertones. Obviously this isn't true because then there would be no need for NW shades in darker colors, but I think that it is just extremely uncommon. With that said, most (or at least a lot) of white women also have yellow undertones. Pink/red undertones are just uncommon in all people I guess, but moreso in people of color.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 15, 2009)

I laughed at the original post because it's so true and it runs through my mind often when I see fellow NC45 and we're not alike in skintone, makes me wonder if one of us has a wrong shade color. I'll usually see folks with similar tone but there are the few who are obviously much too light to be an NC45 and the very few who are darker.

I think a lot of it has to do with us getting darker over summer and lighter over winter seasons, our actual skin tone color varies throughout the year so we can't rely on one specific match? Well, I speak for myself...


----------



## Lapis (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_*Serena Williams cannot be NC45. NW45... maybe.*

Like everyone said, I'm thinking a lot of MAC MAs use NC45 as the "default" shade for a medium-brown skinned woman, while disregarding her undertones or whatever._

 
maybe even nw 47 in during the tennis season when she's in the sun alot
I'm nw 45, and I definately get as dark as 47 when I'm going to the pool multiple times a week in the summer.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 15, 2009)

I am a perfect NC45 as well....I find it hard to believe Serena is...she is so warmed toned IMO

Me without makeup


----------



## F.A.B. (Mar 15, 2009)

I was reading my Essence last night and when I saw that I thought it had to be typo.  There is no way Serena is NC45.  I'm wear a mix of NC45 and NC50 in Studio Fix Fluid.  It also bothers me that I see some women with deeper skin tones than myself and they wear NC45.  I do fault the MA but sometimes I wonder if some WOC have a problem embracing their dark skintone.


----------



## pharmchick60 (Mar 15, 2009)

I have to mix NC45 and NC50 (when I wear foundation) to get the right shade.  An NC48 would be great!  I just find it a lot easier to buff on some MSFN in Dark, but even that looks a little orange on me.


----------



## Lovey99 (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I have to say though... I think the default here for MAs is NW45._

 

I think the default in the Metro Detroit area is NW45 too!


----------



## Lovey99 (Mar 15, 2009)

I am more of a NW45 in the winter, NW47 in the summer.  Serena seems to be more warm toned, although they did airbrush the heck out of her for the cover.


----------



## Lovey99 (Mar 15, 2009)

I had to add another 2 cents....  In my humble opinion, some African-American women still are caught up in color.  I know a few women that REFUSE to be that close to the end of the color spectrum, so they end up with foundation that is too light.  Instead of embracing their color, they will say that they are NC 45 to appear that they are lighter when in actuality, they are clearly NW50.  

Clearly... Tish and Serena are not very close on the color spectrum... Tish is much cooler toned than Serena and appears to be more of a true NC45.  It just sounds like denial and self-hate to me.  I could be reading way too much into this....(Tish sorry to use you as an example, but you posted such a great picture.)


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 15, 2009)

That's why I love it here.  I have been thinking this same thing for a long time but didn't want to start anything, but A LOT of people are being sold the wrong color and in pictures it's really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but "it's the camera, lighting, flash, etc." but when a chocolate girl and a caramel girl are both NC45 or 50 in their siggy, I think, "How is that possible?" I agree it's a default or we are really still colorstruck.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 15, 2009)

No offense taken.....I was trying to see how she and i could possibly be the same shade too..I have tried wearing darker but then my neck looks crazy! I don't care about the number personally if I was a nc99 I would be happy if  the shade matched...dark skin is beautiful!!!


----------



## Lovey99 (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_No offense taken.....I was trying to see how she and i could possibly be the same shade too..I have tried wearing darker but then my neck looks crazy! I don't care about the number personally if I was a nc99 I would be happy if  the shade matched...dark skin is beautiful!!!_

 

I agree 100% Tish.  I think that it is partly the MUA fault, but on the other hand I have personally seen women say "oh no, I am not that dark." They would rather get a "lighter" shade than their true shade.  I think it is simpletons!!!  I don't care if my shade is the last on the list, it it makes me look good then that is what I am going to wear.  

Also, there was a topic on here the other day (don't remember what topic) that mentioned something like this.  Like lafemmenoir said, there is not that much difference in the world with lighting and flash that would make a chocolate girl like me look like a caramel drop!


----------



## Lovey99 (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_That's why I love it here.  I have been thinking this same thing for a long time but didn't want to start anything, but A LOT of *people are being sold the wrong color and in pictures it's really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but "it's the camera, lighting, flash, etc." but when a chocolate girl and a caramel girl are both NC45 or 50 in their siggy, I think, "How is that possible?" I agree it's a default or we are really still colorstruck*._

 
Preach!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_I am more of a NW45 in the winter, NW47 in the summer. Serena seems to be more warm toned, although they did airbrush the heck out of her for the cover.




_

 
awww you and your hubby = perfecto!!


----------



## silvegirl (Mar 15, 2009)

when there was no mac store here, i only had specktra to rely on for pictures, it was crazy how many ppl claimed to be nc45 but were two completly different colors in the pictures. so i ended up just  judging from the mac online swatches, and luckily nc45 is like a perfect match to my skin. im very, very yellow toned and medium dark complexion id say. serena looks nc50 or nw45 to me as well. 





                    me                 vs          serena


----------



## silvegirl (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_*I think that MAC is missing some shades b/t nc45 and 50 *and also MUA's use it as the default color for alot of darker skinned women..._

 

yup ............


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 15, 2009)

I agree they need quite a few more in between colors


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 15, 2009)

yes when i read that i was like what????? no way  she is an NC 45 and she has the money to got to "pros" for her make-up, i thought of all the ladies on here (hey tish!!!!) they i would try an NC 45 on  and serena ain't one of them

and i do think red undertones are rare, my face stay pretty much the same all year around ( it think cuz 1. i'm not any outdoor person at all and 2. i wear a high spf all year around), i  get "redder" but not "deeper" or"darker" not quite  to move up to nw 47, i did try an nc 50 this winter but it was too cool


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ Hey Momma!! I agree...My foundation stays the same too....and I do stay out doors alot but my tone pretty much stays the same....I just add a little dark MSF and I'm good to go


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 15, 2009)

this me nw 45 outside no flash






inside with flash


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey now...Look at the new Hair!! Hot mama!!!!


----------



## elongreach (Mar 15, 2009)

I guess since we're showing pics. Here are are a couple of pics with me in NC45. I obviously don't have any other since it's been like 2 weeks since my change. I think that in the summer I'll be NC45 and wintertime I'm probably more pale like NC42.


----------



## Lovey99 (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elongreach* 

 
_I guess since we're showing pics. Here are are a couple of pics with me in NC45. I obviously don't have any other since it's been like 2 weeks since my change. I think that in the summer I'll be NC45 and wintertime I'm probably more pale like NC42.









_

 
Such cute pics!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

That is NC45 to me...That is my color year round I think ..we are pretty close in shade


----------



## Lovey99 (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_awww you and your hubby = perfecto!!_

 

Thanks


----------



## elongreach (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_That is NC45 to me...That is my color year round I think ..we are pretty close in shade_

 
I'm pretty light under that foundation.  But my arms are darker than my face, so that may be why they put me in NC45.  This MA looked at the inside of my arm to show I was lighter.  The problem with NC45 is that after about 3 hours I get shiny and it starts to turn orange on me.

I tried Satinfinish (which I love because it's light), I've tried Studio Fix (which I don't like and neither have worked well because of the orange-ness.  If you have any ideas on how to lighten it, I would love to hear them.

I really love the Studio Scuplt.  I've worn it two times and it looks good at NC42.  However I may get a sample of the NC45 to compare the two and put it up here so you all can give input.

Matter of fact I'm going on Thursday to check out Sugarsweet (ug), so I'll ask for the sample then.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok I had posted this on my blog so I decided to post it here to show a little change in my skin during warmer weather..  took these pictures in the summer of 2007(if you notice in the image within the image I'm wearing a red shirt(taken a day later)..showing off my tanline lol ( the reason for those pictures *and we're all ladies no biggie right* I was taken some pictures for my man for vday 08 *yes we have to be prepare lol).

just for kicks..I think I grew in to my head kind of lol




I'm twin hints the other head next to me lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

Girl yeahhhh the one with the tits!! I see it !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But you do tan well! I have a fivehead ....so yours is good!


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 16, 2009)

Sigh, you guys got me worried now! I did notice alot of chicas were suddenly NC45, luckily I think I'm correctly matched, I wear two shades during the year, weather doesn't change much in the Northwest. 

I've met Serena before and she's actually not as dark as her pictures show, she looks about NC50 when i met her, it was winter so obviously when she hits the circuit she'll get much darker.  I'm not sure about NC 45...but I love her. I want her body, boobs AND muscle


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Girl yeahhhh the one with the tits!! I see it !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But you do tan well! I have a fivehead ....so yours is good!_


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_I want her body, boobs AND muscle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Plus have you seen her ASS? 
Looks like she stuffed two Thanksgiving turkeys down the back of her tennis shorts!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

I know I saw that pic in a mag yesterday while in target....I'm gonna let her keep that part!


----------



## ktinagapay (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_I think that MAC is missing some shades b/t nc45 and 50 and also MUA's use it as the default color for alot of darker skinned women..._

 
I AGREE!!!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 16, 2009)

Again, I love you ladies, you all are BEAUTIFUL, all of you and why aren't we embracing the shades we come in and buy things that don't make us look freakish?  Beauty goes beyond the shade of a foundation, it's not that serious and judging by all these gorgeous photos, why would anyone not want to look their best as opposed to ashy or grey?  We rock from the lightest to the darkest, we are beautiful women and we need to remind ourselves and not let the "brown paper bag" theory continue.  It's 2009 and Change has come


----------



## F.A.B. (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_





this me nw 45 outside no flash






inside with flash_

 
Your make up matches you perfect!  You look like Mary J in the 2nd pic


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 16, 2009)

Okay, y'all,  I do think some MAs are lazy and tend to just default to certain shades, and I know that certain foundations are more forgiving than others (like my favorite, HyperReal) but I ain't gonna lie... the irony of this discussion ( for me at least) is that I still feel like some of us are  still "off".  I'm an NW 45 most of the year,sometimes moving up to NW47. In MSF Natural,  I'm  Deep Dark. I once had a MAC MA use Deep on me, and I was nice and ghoulish. In MUFE HD Foundation, I'm 175. I realize that lighting and flash do a lot to alter what someone's skintone may look like, but  to me, there are STILL a few of us here who look a lot different, and we purchase/wear the same foundation:


Me w/nothing on at all no flash, just the room lighting:





Me with no foundation, but Deep Dark MSF in my T-Zone,  and So Ceylon MSF on cheeks; still no flash, same room
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Although I'm not wearing foundation, compared to the other NW45 pics in this thread, there's a pretty clear variance between us. After reading this, I thought I was going a little bit crazy ( and blind!)  I have some NW43 foundation on hand as well as NW47... and a few NC shades ( my daughter is an NC but needs her colors mixed), so I stopped reading so I could test them all, just for my own sanity, LOL.  NONE of the NCs look right (obviously), the NW43  was WAY too light, my standby NW45 looks just right ( as well as the aforementioned MUFE HD 175), and the NW 47 is slightly too dark, but will be passable once I inevitably tan over the summer.   So, my conclusion is, I know some people and the MAs who matched them are delusional or lazy, and some of us really can safely get away with a color that may be a bit off, but...hell I give up, LOL. I don't know what to say *shrug*


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

^^ What you're wearing looks perfect!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Mar 16, 2009)

ahhhh I cant believe someone finally made a thread about this!!!! I always had problems with mac foundations for years cause i was too dark for nc45 and nc50 looked dirty on me. as soon as i walked up to every counter i have ever been to (prob 20+, i moved a lot) they say im nc45 and then when I have it on they get confused like, "why doesnt this match?"  Then I would get told bout nc 45 and 50 to get my color. like im some kind of new fool. y should I have to mix foundations at mac no less??? 

Finally last yr I was at the cco at all places and saw a bottle of nw43. it was like love at first sight. i saw my exact skincolor thru that bottle. pumped some , applied it and it was perfect! I just think its funny how NO MAC MUA ever got my color right. I went to buy some studio scuplt a few weeks ago and the girl was insistent i get nc50 after i told her nw43. i patronized her and when it looked terrible and put on the right color, the one i wanted from jump she didnt saw anything.   

on another note a lot mua have predetermined shades for foundation to l/s for everyone. this lady I worked with would use the same colors no matter what for every white, black hispanic, etc (she used dif ones for everyone). 
when a "quagmire" that didnt fit the a common tone/races (a lighter skinned black person or a tanner asian person)  would walk up she would ask me to do the makeover.

and does anyone know how to change  a sig cause mine need a update! lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_ 
and does anyone know how to change a sig cause mine need a update! lol_

 
Just go to your user cp/profile and click edit signature on side bar


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 16, 2009)

Heaven, you have beautiful skin, and that pretty picture of you has reawakened my lemming for So Ceylon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Smith130, and that's why I wish there were more WOC MUAs.  If it wasn't for you guys, I'd still be rockin' no blush/eyeshadow and clear & brown lipcolors instead of bolder pinks, purples, etc.


----------



## doomkitteh (Mar 16, 2009)

One problem I had at MAC counters was the MAs matching me with a too-light colour that was obviously wrong.


----------



## Mamalicious (Mar 16, 2009)

Hmm I am a light colored Indian girl and when I went to the MAC counter a few weeks ago the MUA gave me NC45 and said it was the best color for my skin.. And I believed her immediately because MUA's know everything isnt it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When I came home I tried the sample and damn I looked like an orange with it lol.. When I went back I asked an other MUA to check for my perfect shade and I told her the NC45 was too dark for me, she tried it too and said yes it is way too orange for you.. That day I went home with my own skintone in a bottle the: NW40..

Maybe they learn in MAC school: Just give everybody with a brown color NC45 because that color matches everybody lol


----------



## MissLola_1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *F.A.B.* 

 
_I was reading my Essence last night and when I saw that I thought it had to be typo.  There is no way Serena is NC45.  I'm wear a mix of NC45 and NC50 in Studio Fix Fluid.  It also bothers me that I see some women with deeper skin tones than myself and they wear NC45.  I do fault the MA but sometimes I wonder if some WOC have a problem embracing their dark skintone._

 
I totally agree with you.
I've noticed the same with my fiance's sisters.
One of them is darker than me (NC50) and wears the same or even lighter shade than me...
First thought it was because she did not know how to chose the right shade but now I've come to the conclusion that it was 'cause she wants to look lighter.
I am far from being an expert loke most of you on the forum but a grey tone at the end of the day is not what we shld expect from a foundation.


----------



## Lovey99 (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_

Okay, y'all,  I do think some MAs are lazy and tend to just default to certain shades, and I know that certain foundations are more forgiving than others (like my favorite, HyperReal) but I ain't gonna lie... the irony of this discussion ( for me at least) is that I still feel like some of us are  still "off".  I'm an NW 45 most of the year,sometimes moving up to NW47. In MSF Natural,  I'm  Deep Dark. I once had a MAC MA use Deep on me, and I was nice and ghoulish. In MUFE HD Foundation, I'm 175. I realize that lighting and flash do a lot to alter what someone's skintone may look like, but  to me, there are STILL a few of us here who look a lot different, and we purchase/wear the same foundation:


Me w/nothing on at all no flash, just the room lighting:






Me with no foundation, but Deep Dark MSF in my T-Zone,  and So Ceylon MSF on cheeks; still no flash, same room
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Although I'm not wearing foundation, compared to the other NW45 pics in this thread, there's a pretty clear variance between us. After reading this, I thought I was going a little bit crazy ( and blind!)  I have some NW43 foundation on hand as well as NW47... and a few NC shades ( my daughter is an NC but needs her colors mixed), so I stopped reading so I could test them all, just for my own sanity, LOL.  NONE of the NCs look right (obviously), the NW43  was WAY too light, my standby NW45 looks just right ( as well as the aforementioned MUFE HD 175), and the NW 47 is slightly too dark, but will be passable once I inevitably tan over the summer.   So, my conclusion is, I know some people and the MAs who matched them are delusional or lazy, and some of us really can safely get away with a color that may be a bit off, but...hell I give up, LOL. I don't know what to say *shrug*_

 
This looks great on you.  I am NW 45/47 and MUFE HD 180.


----------



## Lovey99 (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_





Ok I had posted this on my blog so I decided to post it here to show a little change in my skin during warmer weather..  took these pictures in the summer of 2007(if you notice in the image within the image I'm wearing a red shirt(taken a day later)..showing off my tanline lol ( the reason for those pictures *and we're all ladies no biggie right* I was taken some pictures for my man for vday 08 *yes we have to be prepare lol).

just for kicks..I think I grew in to my head kind of lol




I'm twin hints the other head next to me lol_

 

Gorgeous pictures... You are so pretty!  Your foundation matches perfectly.


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 16, 2009)

heavenleiblu i think you got it right with the nw45 







this is me with the studio scuplt on in NW 45, room lighting, no flash i don't think we are too far off from one another

 eta:i also wear the follow and found them to be good color matches: MUFE hd 175, MUFE mat velvet plus in 75 coffee and MUFE face and body in 44 coffee


----------



## nichollecaren (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey all, I wish I had read this three months ago. 

I live in Jamaica, where MAC is rare, expensive, there are no testers AND u cant return it if it doesnt match! needless to say, I spent weeks asking around. The consensus was that i'm an NC45/C7  hmmm...is it one or the other? I was then told...oh theyre the same, doesnt matter which one you choose... (!!!) 

Ok, so my very light skinned pal uses c6...I used hers under my eyes, to brighten my face (old habit I picked up from my mom) and it looked pretty flawless. (shes abt three or so shades lighter than me, but a biracial chica like too-i'm half black half chinese) At this point I decided...okay i'll go with C7 then...since I know the c range matches my tone. HA! C7 is too dark! Now what? Has anyone used them both? are they really the same? Maybe if I post a pic someone here can match me?


----------



## elongreach (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_I always had problems with mac foundations for years cause i was too dark for nc45 and nc50 looked dirty on me. as soon as i walked up to every counter i have ever been to (prob 20+, i moved a lot) they say im nc45 and then when I have it on they get confused like, "why doesnt this match?" Then I would get told bout nc 45 and 50 to get my color. like im some kind of new fool. y should I have to mix foundations at mac no less??? 

Finally last yr I was at the cco at all places and saw a bottle of nw43. it was like love at first sight. i saw my exact skincolor thru that bottle. pumped some , applied it and it was perfect! I just think its funny how NO MAC MUA ever got my color right. I went to buy some studio scuplt a few weeks ago and the girl was insistent i get nc50 after i told her nw43. i patronized her and when it looked terrible and put on the right color, the one i wanted from jump she didnt saw anything. 
_

 
I so agree with this!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I must remember that not all MAs know everything and you can't take their word as final.  You have to know yourself as well.  From now on I'm getting samples before I buy any foundation that an MA recommends for me.  I've always been a little nervous about asking for samples, but I'm going to try to get over that.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_ 





_

 
Hey you, Mary J Blige is gonna cap you for stealing her pics and posting em here! LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_heavenleiblu i think you got it right with the nw45 







this is me with the studio scuplt on in NW 45, room lighting, no flash i don't think we are too far off from one another

eta:i also wear the follow and found them to be good color matches: MUFE hd 175, MUFE mat velvet plus in 75 coffee and MUFE face and body in 44 coffee_

 
Girl that haircolor was meant for you!! it looks great!!!


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 16, 2009)

Is NW55 a fairly common shade?  I was pretty ticked off when MAC discontinued my NW50 Foundation Stick, but kept NW 45 and NW55.  WTH?  That's a HUGE gap.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elongreach* 

 
_I've always been a little nervous about asking for samples, but I'm going to try to get over that._

 
I know, right!  Something about asking for something for free makes me shy...plus I didn't even know MAC gave free samples until a MA offered me one a few months ago.

Asking for a sample when I'm already purchasing something else makes me feel a little less nervous.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_heavenleiblu i think you got it right with the nw45 







this is me with the studio scuplt on in NW 45, room lighting, no flash i don't think we are too far off from one another

 eta:i also wear the follow and found them to be good color matches: MUFE hd 175, MUFE mat velvet plus in 75 coffee and MUFE face and body in 44 coffee_

 
You look pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You know, I'm thinking I might need to get a sample of NW47 to try...

MAC might need to make me a NW48.5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And thank you for posting what you wear in MUFE Matte Velvet!  I know to rule out Coffee now so I'm going to ask for samples of 80 Cognac and 85 Brown when I go to Sephora.


----------



## MAHALO (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't rely on the MUA to select my foundation shade anymore. The lighting in the stores makes it difficult to judge. I have 2 shades that I wear individually and/or mixed to get the right color. My skin color and tone changes with the season. It's more expensive to buy two colors but it works well for me.

I have also found that the color varies in the different MAC foundation formulations so I don't assume that "my shades" will work when I try a different formulation. But thanks to MAC's return policy I can try a shade/formulation and return it if I'm not in love with it.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_Gorgeous pictures... You are so pretty! Your foundation matches perfectly._

 

Thank you!! <33 oh I wasn't wearing foundation at that time lmao just sunblock, blush, mascara, lippie...I started wearing foundation in 2008 NMSF was my first love than moved on to the real stuff...I believe there in that picture I look like a NC 45 since Im a few shades darker than my natural color..because they always match me to nc 45.


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Girl that haircolor was meant for you!! it looks great!!!_

 
thanks i never had a color like this i thought it was time for some new


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

It really brightens your face and eyes....Perfect!


----------



## NLoveW630 (Mar 16, 2009)

How funny, I was sharing this info with several women friends of mines. 
I think that Mac and other makeup compaines need to widen their range of colors for WOC. I've been to the MAC counters and they will give sisters colors that do not even match their true skin tones..I'm a NW43 and I've been given NC43 or NW50, also NW45..this is why I use either Nars or Bobby Brown..to match me up..I've become a Mixtress when it comes to the proper foundations for my clients...


----------



## PrincessZmunda (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow this thread is so on time! 

I have been racking my head about this for months and couldn't understand what I was missing. 

NC45 looks extra orangey on me and for so long I thought I was doomed to it. 

I usually don't wear much more than powder but have been on  a quest to find something right. 

So after harassing many a MAC MUA that I have I was matched wrong. I finally tried NC44 in the SPF Select Tint and it was perfect! Not sure in other foundations if this will remain but if its not broken might as well leave it be.

I also bought some MUFE HD in 173 and that heaven as (but due to price I'm gonna have to save this for special occasions), but I love it. 

Thanks for this ladies.....now i don't feel so crazy!


----------



## marikat (Mar 16, 2009)

I totally relate to this thread b/c I always get matched to NC45 no matter what. I tan really easily so in the depths of summer I am close to NC45 but it still not right b/c it's too orange.  Without a tan I'm NC42 and I matched myself with that since the MA's practically refused to try it on me. 

Since I went on vacation in dec I'm kinda tan but not NC45 so what I do is mix NC45 and NC42 select cover up to color match concealer for the spots, and then just do a light dusting of Lily lolo Saffron powder.  Also, Neutrogena has a foundation called golden almond that is pretty close match in between NC42/NC45 hope that helps someone.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marikat* 

 
_I totally relate to this thread b/c I always get matched to NC45 no matter what. I tan really easily so in the depths of summer I am close to NC45 but it still not right b/c it's too orange. Without a tan I'm NC42 and I matched myself with that since the MA's practically refused to try it on me. 

Since I went on vacation in dec I'm kinda tan but not NC45 so what I do is mix NC45 and NC42 select cover up to color match concealer for the spots, and then just do a light dusting of Lily lolo Saffron powder. Also, Neutrogena has a foundation called golden almond that is pretty close match in between NC42/NC45 hope that helps someone._

 

Thanks for the tip!! <33


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 16, 2009)

I had purchase that same color you mentioned! <33 in Sept. when I had my tan from the summer..can't remember the coverage..will def. rebuy this summer(i have to toss this out right now lol)...to give it another try.


----------



## F.A.B. (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_ahhhh I cant believe someone finally made a thread about this!!!! I always had problems with mac foundations for years cause i was too dark for nc45 and nc50 looked dirty on me. as soon as i walked up to every counter i have ever been to (prob 20+, i moved a lot) they say im nc45 and then when I have it on they get confused like, "why doesnt this match?" Then I would get told bout nc 45 and 50 to get my color. like im some kind of new fool. y should I have to mix foundations at mac no less??? 

Finally last yr I was at the cco at all places and saw a bottle of nw43. it was like love at first sight. i saw my exact skincolor thru that bottle. pumped some , applied it and it was perfect! I just think its funny how NO MAC MUA ever got my color right. I went to buy some studio scuplt a few weeks ago and the girl was insistent i get nc50 after i told her nw43. i patronized her and when it looked terrible and put on the right color, the one i wanted from jump she didnt saw anything. 

on another note a lot mua have predetermined shades for foundation to l/s for everyone. this lady I worked with would use the same colors no matter what for every white, black hispanic, etc (she used dif ones for everyone). 
when a "quagmire" that didnt fit the a common tone/races (a lighter skinned black person or a tanner asian person) would walk up she would ask me to do the makeover.

and does anyone know how to change a sig cause mine need a update! lol_

 
I can't wait to go by MAC and try a NW shade.  Maybe that'll work for me where I don't have to mix two shades.


----------



## crystrill (Mar 17, 2009)

I've been given NC 50/55 and NW 43. My NW 43 looks a tad dark, but there is NO WAY I am any lighter than that. In MUFE HD I wear 175 and it matches me perfect. This thread is making me paranoid. I'm going to get rematched next time I go to MAC. The last time I went and tried their new foundation the MA put NW 45 on me which was WAYYYY too dark. I knew he knew it too because you saw the look on his face and he asked what did I think LMAO. So I pointed to NC 50 and said "that's what they usually give me." Tried it on and it blended in. Needless to say I didn't buy it. I'm going to go in on another day and get matched. The MA who matched me was new and OBVIOUSLY nervous when helping me.


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 17, 2009)

my sister called me the other day she had when to the MAC stand and the gave her  NC 45, but my sister has that really red undertones in her skin so it really orange on her i told her to take it back and try NW43, i wonder if their are more in NC 45's who are really nw 43, like i said i rarely hear anyone say they wear this color


----------



## crystrill (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_my sister called me the other day she had when to the MAC stand and the gave her  NC 45, but my sister has that really red undertones in her skin so it really orange on her i told her to take it back and try NW43, i wonder if their are more in NC 45's who are really nw 43, like i said i rarely hear anyone say they wear this color_

 
I think you're right. Because it all makes sense with my dilemna. I'm around NC 50/55 and NW 43. For the people around my color, and obviously darker, they probably ARE NW 43, hell even NW45, but they just end up with NC 45.

A TON of people come into my job (CCO) asking for NC 45. A lot of them are SO obviously darker than me. In my head I'm like, "If I'm around NC 50/55, there is NO WAY IN HELL this person wears a shade lighter than me." The way I see it is, I'm as dark as it gets in NC shades. If you're darker than me you're NW.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 17, 2009)

Well, I got matched to NC 45, again! NC 50 was tooooo dark. No red tones here, so NW doesn't match at all... LOL!

But I think alot of women wear a darker powder over their NC45 foundation and/or mix. Maybe there are alot of women who fall into the category b/t 45 and 50, which MAC knows, but they're not puttin out a foundation to make us have to buy more than 1 product to get the correct match... Can you tell I'm paranoid?


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_Well, *I got matched to NC 45, again! NC 50 was tooooo dark*. No red tones here, so NW doesn't match at all... LOL!

But I think alot of women wear a darker powder over their NC45 foundation and/or mix. Maybe there are alot of women who fall into the category b/t 45 and 50, which MAC knows, but they're not puttin out a foundation to make us have to buy more than 1 product to get the correct match... Can you tell I'm paranoid?_

 
Are you sure that you were matched correctly?  I'm no expert, but I think you were matched incorrectly.  (The true experts can chime in if I'm wrong.)

I would've guessed that you were NC55/50 at the absolute lightest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dominichulinda, Tish, silvegirl, and elongreach are textbook NC45's so I'm basing my thoughts on their skintones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree with you.  It just doesn't make sense to me for somebody to have to buy a foundation that's too light form them and try to warm it up by purchasing an ADDITIONAL product (e.g. MSF naturals, bronzing powders, etc.).  Plus it still makes them look "gray", the neck/chest color is a lot darker than the face, tc.  Matching correctly is so much more cost-effective.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_Well, I got matched to NC 45, again! NC 50 was tooooo dark. No red tones here, so NW doesn't match at all... LOL!

But I think alot of women wear a darker powder over their NC45 foundation and/or mix. Maybe there are alot of women who fall into the category b/t 45 and 50, which MAC knows, but they're not puttin out a foundation to make us have to buy more than 1 product to get the correct match... Can you tell I'm paranoid?_

 
I know it's very hard to tell by a picture...but you look more of a Warm tone to me versus Cool..or maybe a mixture of both...But IRL tones are a lot different than in pictures ...


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't know what it is... It's ridiculous cuz my face, neck and chest are 3 distinct VERY different colors... Like I think my neck is an NW 55 is how dark it is, my chest is I don't know what cuz it's paler than my face...  

Maybe I should go to the Galleria and get matched there... Somehow I don't think the ladies at the counters are getting it right. Strange thing is when I went home on vacation, after spending the weekend on the beach, the MUA still matched me to NC45 - In TRINIDAD, WHERE THERE'S SUN AND BLAAAACK ppl!!! So maybe they're messing up ppl's foundation at home too, which would be HILARIOUS considering we pride ourselves on makeup and beauty pageants!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_I don't know what it is... It's ridiculous cuz my face, neck and chest are 3 distinct VERY different colors... Like I think my neck is an NW 55 is how dark it is, my chest is I don't know what cuz it's paler than my face... 

Maybe I should go to the Galleria and get matched there... Somehow I don't think the ladies at the counters are getting it right. Strange thing is when I went home on vacation, after spending the weekend on the beach, the MUA still matched me to NC45 - In TRINIDAD, WHERE THERE'S SUN AND BLAAAACK ppl!!! So maybe they're messing up ppl's foundation at home too, which would be HILARIOUS!_

 

I'd get several samples of my favorite formula and test them at home, outside, at work, (if you're brave). I NEVER trust store lighting for foundation. ANY STORE.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_my sister called me the other day she had when to the MAC stand and the gave her NC 45, but my sister has that really red undertones in her skin so it really orange on her i told her to take it back and try NW43, i wonder if their are more in NC 45's who are really nw 43, like i said i rarely hear anyone say they wear this color_

 

Maybe I should tell them I want to try NW43 the next time I go...


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I'd get several samples of my favorite formula and test them at home, outside, at work, (if you're brave). I NEVER trust store lighting for foundation. ANY STORE._

 
Are the stores more forthcoming with samples? Because it's like a tooth pulling to get some at the counters here, lol! This one chick had given me samples of the skincare stuff, but I think she was just a nice one because all the others claim they can't do it...


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_Are the stores more forthcoming with samples? Because it's like a tooth pulling to get some at the counters here, lol! This one chick had given me samples of the skincare stuff, but I think she was just a nice one because all the others claim they can't do it..._

 
I'll be honest and say that I've never purchased foundation from a counter, so I can't speak  for brands who tend to set up counters; but my MAC freestanding and Sephora are always very generous with samples of everything. I don't see why a MAC counter would be stingy.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_Are the stores more forthcoming with samples? Because it's like a tooth pulling to get some at the counters here, lol! This one chick had given me samples of the skincare stuff, but I think she was just a nice one because all the others claim they can't do it..._

 
I  go to the Pro store and they are very geneorus with samples as well they gave me 4 different ones of foundation and concealer when the Sculpt came out and each was enough for several days


----------



## Larkin (Mar 17, 2009)

Specktra is so great. (from being on this web site) Before I went to get my 1st MAC foundation last year, I knew I would be a NC42, NC44, or maybe NW43.  I knew it,period.  Welllllllll, I ended up buying a NC45
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . LOL  I knew it was wrong. I was letting her(the manager, a black woman no less) make me feel like an idiot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for wanting to buy a 42. Y'all I knew she was off.  I told her I knew it was too dark 4 me & would turn even darker because my skin is super oily. (again, all my info from Specktra
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) she gave me a NC40 select sheer powder and told me this would prevent that problem.

I wish y'all could have seen how dark and *orange  *i was.  I'm embarassed to think about how I looked with my white nursing uniform on
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I use NC44 now, but it is a tad too dark 4 me. I'm too cheap to waste another whole bottle. I'll get 42 the next time.



I should have know better.***Don't buy any makeup from someone committing the dark lip liner crime everyone loves to mention in the "WOC makeup crimes" thread.***


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I go to the Pro store and they are very geneorus with samples as well they gave me 4 different ones of foundation and concealer when the Sculpt came out and each was enough for several days_

 
No Pro stores in Houston... Boooooo... I'll try the Galleria sometime this week when I work up the nerve for crowds...


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_No Pro stores in Houston... Boooooo... I'll try the Galleria sometime this week when I work up the nerve for crowds..._

 
Try to go on a day/time when there aren't any crowds.  There are no stores (freestanding or Pro) where I live either so I go to one of the counters right after work on Tuesdays or Wednesdays.  I'm often the only customer as opposed to being 1 out of 45 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think you should get samples of following colors: NW45, NW47, NC50, and NC55 (maybe even NW50?).  I agree with Tish that you look more warm-toned in your photos, but we all know photos can change our coloring.  Maybe you should take photos of you wearing each shade & ask some of these gurus their opinion?

I've always been told that your foundation should match your jawline/neck regardless of the color of your chest, etc.  I dunno if that's a professional makeup "rule" though.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 17, 2009)

I just realized you guys keep saying I look warm. Ha ha... I love Coral blush and put it everywhere on my face, LOL!!!

Maybe I should take a pic of me without any foundation on and ask - but I don't wanna turn you guys to salt. So let me stop hijacking this thread now. I'll start another when I make it to the store.

Thank you for all the help ladies


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_No Pro stores in Houston... Boooooo... I'll try the Galleria sometime this week when I work up the nerve for crowds..._

 
I feel you I suffer fro Agoraphobia so going to the malls is always a challenge for me....I am just happy I have direct easy access to the Pro store without a lot of mall madness....and a understanding husband who never minds tagging along with me.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 17, 2009)

Ha ha, you said it... My skin crawls and my head spins in mall crowds... Cannot deal with it!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_Well, I got matched to NC 45, again! NC 50 was tooooo dark. No red tones here, so NW doesn't match at all... LOL!_

 
lol, i'm puzzled by this too. Are you wearing NC45 foundation in your pictures?

Your skin looks darker than NC45 but whatever foundation you are wearing (if any at all) seems to match your skin well.


----------



## MAHALO (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_No Pro stores in Houston... Boooooo... I'll try the Galleria sometime this week when I work up the nerve for crowds..._

 
Try the MAC store in Rice Village. It's usually not as crowded as The Galleria MAC. Good luck.

Also remember, if you are matched incorrectly and don't like the color, take it back for a full refund or exchange.

It would be cheaper for MAC to give samples than get a lot of returns. I wonder why they aren't more willing to offer them.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_Well, I got matched to NC 45, again! NC 50 was tooooo dark. No red tones here, so NW doesn't match at all... LOL!

But I think alot of women wear a darker powder over their NC45 foundation and/or mix. Maybe there are alot of women who fall into the category b/t 45 and 50, which MAC knows, but they're not puttin out a foundation to make us have to buy more than 1 product to get the correct match... Can you tell I'm paranoid?_

 
Looking at your avatar photo you seem more like an NW43/45 to me...more 45ish I'd say.  I think another issue is that a LOT of MAs and customers get the NC/NW thing wrong.  NC is for WARMER undertones and has more yellow/golden tones to it and NW is for COOLER undertones (has more pink and red in it).  So you might actually be a 45 but not an NC for sure...more like an NW. NC45 is also much much lighter than NW45, even NW43!  MAC's foundation system is named backwards.  NC means neutralizes cool and NW neutralizes warmth.  Weird but it is what it is.


----------



## MissAnnaBanna (Mar 18, 2009)

wow, that is funny. i wore NC45 for years until a MAC Sr. Artist changed it up and told me that NC43 worked better for my skintone. i think it is a default shade because we have so many variations of red undertones it's easier to juss 'make do' with that one shade.


----------



## sweetie (Mar 18, 2009)

So can anyone explain the difference between NC45 and C7?  I recently switched to the C7 studiofix powder and I'm liking it better than my NC45.  The only problem is that I like to wear liquid when I'm going out and the NC45 studiofix liquid is looking too light.  It looks lighter than my NC45 fix powder.  I tried NC50 liquid and it's just too dark.  NW's dont work for me at all.  I guess I could just try a darker powder with the NC45 liquid.  Why don't more MA's suggest the C's?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_lol, i'm puzzled by this too. Are you wearing NC45 foundation in your pictures?

Your skin looks darker than NC45 but whatever foundation you are wearing (if any at all) seems to match your skin well._

 
No, haven't worn MAC foundation since last december when I bought my studio tech - which i used only 2x 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... Once to practice and the other at our Christmas dinner... Now I'm thinking God was with me that everybody forgot their cameras, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_Looking at your avatar photo you seem more like an NW43/45 to me...more 45ish I'd say. I think another issue is that a LOT of MAs and customers get the NC/NW thing wrong. NC is for WARMER undertones and has more yellow/golden tones to it and NW is for COOLER undertones (has more pink and red in it). So you might actually be a 45 but not an NC for sure...more like an NW. NC45 is also much much lighter than NW45, even NW43! MAC's foundation system is named backwards. NC means neutralizes cool and NW neutralizes warmth. Weird but it is what it is._

 
I NEVER KNEW THIS!!! So I should get the NW45 to neutralize the yellow in my skin? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAnnaBanna* 

 
_...i think it is a default shade because we have so many variations of red undertones it's easier to juss 'make do' with that one shade._

 
I agree


----------



## MACaholic76 (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_No, haven't worn MAC foundation since last december when I bought my studio tech - which i used only 2x 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Once to practice and the other at our Christmas dinner... Now I'm thinking God was with me that everybody forgot their cameras, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I NEVER KNEW THIS!!! So I should get the NW45 to neutralize the yellow in my skin? 



I agree_

 
Well, here's the thing...us women of color can have like 2-3 different shades to our skin! You might be more yellow on the inner parts of your face, like surrounding your nose, cheeks, under eyes, and then be much darker on the outer parts.  Again, looking at your avatar photo I can see that the outer areas of your face look darker than the area around your nose/cheeks.  I personally dont like to put people in boxes and I def. suggest you try a few samples and wear what you feel most comfortable with and what seems to match your skin better.   One tip for you is...if you try to match the inter area of your face with, lets say an NC45 and blend it outwards to the darker areas, then you'll look ashy.  That's why I was saying NW45 for sure.  Also, some MAs will match you to a lighter concealer opposite of what your foundation would be.  For example, if I need to cover blemishes, I would use NW40 (sometimes NW35) and my foundation shade is NC45.  Does that make sense? Sooo much info so I hope I was able to help at least a bit!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetie* 

 
_So can anyone explain the difference between NC45 and C7?  I recently switched to the C7 studiofix powder and I'm liking it better than my NC45.  The only problem is that I like to wear liquid when I'm going out and the NC45 studiofix liquid is looking too light.  It looks lighter than my NC45 fix powder.  I tried NC50 liquid and it's just too dark.  NW's dont work for me at all.  I guess I could just try a darker powder with the NC45 liquid.  Why don't more MA's suggest the C's?_

 
Ahh, the Cs! These are much more olive and yellow.  In the winter time I cannot go down to an NC42 because it looks a bit ashy and pink so I wear
C6.  Now, the SFF in NC45 is just a horrible shade IMO and doesnt quite work well for almost everyone I know who uses it.  It's just way too golden (and yes, lighter) than the others.  Just like you tried, NC50 was way too dark and NW made me look way off.  SFF is a great foundation but unfortunately those of us who wear NC 45 cannot enjoy it as much as others.  Boo.


----------



## 3773519 (Mar 18, 2009)

I love being a NC45. I believe when I tan i need to mix my nc45 with a little bit of nw35. just to get the right color. I dont like to put on too much foundation becuz its mainly for setting me to one tone so i use very little foundation but yes it seems like a good universal choice.


----------



## butterfly_6978 (Mar 18, 2009)

I must say this thread is a great one! I have had issues matching foundation to my skin tone in MAC's color range as well. Two years ago I was matched to NC45 but I knew it was off because it looked way too light. I cannot use fluid foundation in MAC because it never matches my skin. I stick to C7 studio fix which I use all the time (It is what I am wearing in my public profile pic). I also use medium deep in MSF which is good. MAC surely needs in between shades in Fluid like a NC45.5, NC 50.5 and so on. Again, great thread everyone!

Oh and P.S. Maybe Essence magazine made a typo about Serena's shade in Studio Stick--I would imagine she would be in a NW range IMO.


----------



## elongreach (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_Ha ha, you said it... My skin crawls and my head spins in mall crowds... Cannot deal with it!_

 
Amen to that!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *butterfly_6978* 

 
_Oh and P.S. Maybe Essence magazine made a typo about Serena's shade in Studio Stick--I would imagine she would be in a NW range IMO._

 
 Hell yeah! Or maybe Serena misspoke and meant NW, and nobody thought to correct/clarify it before press time. I was reading that article last night, and what I'm assuming is an actual NC45 stick was noticeably lighter than Serena, so there had to have been an error in the copy, but the art department when ahead and used the NC45 photo anyway as it went to press, cause I was like...


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 19, 2009)

I was looking at the Laura Mercier Foundation today and "Sunset Tan" would work for me ..if I use the #187

in case anyone wants to check out that line for foundation.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 19, 2009)

i wish i were cool enough to participate in this convo. i dont wear MAC foundation. i use Maybelline Caramel Dark 2 LMAO. works for me!


*kicks rocks*


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Mar 19, 2009)

I got matched by two different MAs at two different stores. And both MAs were AA women so I trusted that they could relate to my skin color. They both came to the same conclusion. My forehead is darker and a perfect match for NC 50 and the center of my face like my nose and cheeks are a perfect NC 45. Here are some pictures of me using Foundation: MAC Fix Fluid in  NC45 and 50.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 19, 2009)

^gorgeous skin!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThePerfectScore* 

 
_I got matched by two different MAs at two different stores. And both MAs were AA women so I trusted that they could relate to my skin color. They both came to the same conclusion. My forehead is darker and a perfect match for NC 50 and the center of my face like my nose and cheeks are a perfect NC 45. Here are some pictures of me using Foundation: MAC Fix Fluid in  NC45 and 50.








_

 
You are a perfect example of what I was talking about...how you are lighter on the inner parts of your face and darker on the forehead and outer parts.  The match seems perfect! You look gorgeous!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 19, 2009)

wow! your skin is beautiful!!^^


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThePerfectScore* 

 
_I got matched by two different MAs at two different stores. And both MAs were AA women so I trusted that they could relate to my skin color. They both came to the same conclusion. My forehead is darker and a perfect match for NC 50 and the center of my face like my nose and cheeks are a perfect NC 45. Here are some pictures of me using Foundation: MAC Fix Fluid in NC45 and 50.








_

 

Whatever you have on now is PERFECT!! your skin looks flawless!!!


----------



## cupcake123 (Mar 19, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous.  You look like you have a natural glow and cannot even tell you are wearing foundation.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks you guys!!! When I put on foundation, I mostly put a lot of lotion on my face and then use a foundation brush to put on lil dabs of foundation to even out my skin tone. So I guess I sorta make a tinted moisturizer. Then I follow it up with a light dust of some old cover girl clean press powder in tawny. I mostly just use foundation to hide my under the eye circles. This is me on a particularly bad skin night. This was the last day of school, so the last day of finals which means that I was extremely sleep deprived and didn't drink enough water (the chapped ashy lips). This is my bare face after much abuse.


----------



## marielle78 (Mar 19, 2009)

I always thought that the difference in the skin tones of people who wear NC45 was because of the different formulas.  I wear NC45 in Studio stick and tech, but I need NC50 in studio fix.  I have to mix NC45 and NC50 to get the right shade in SFF.  I don't think that Serena is NC45 in any of the formulas unless she is using it for highlighting.


----------



## sweetie (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_Ahh, the Cs! These are much more olive and yellow. In the winter time I cannot go down to an NC42 because it looks a bit ashy and pink so I wear
C6. Now, the SFF in NC45 is just a horrible shade IMO and doesnt quite work well for almost everyone I know who uses it. It's just way too golden (and yes, lighter) than the others. Just like you tried, NC50 was way too dark and NW made me look way off. SFF is a great foundation but unfortunately those of us who wear NC 45 cannot enjoy it as much as others. Boo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

More olive and more yellow..ok thanks.  Is that a rare combination because I never hear them recommend C's?  You hit it right on the head with the NC45 fluid being too golden!  I guess I need a different fluid.


----------



## sweetie (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThePerfectScore* 

 
_I got matched by two different MAs at two different stores. And both MAs were AA women so I trusted that they could relate to my skin color. They both came to the same conclusion. My forehead is darker and a perfect match for NC 50 and the center of my face like my nose and cheeks are a perfect NC 45. Here are some pictures of me using Foundation: MAC Fix Fluid in NC45 and 50.








_

 
Girl!! I wish I could get it to look like that on me.  Very pretty.


----------



## MAHALO (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThePerfectScore* 

 
_Thanks you guys!!! When I put on foundation, I mostly put a lot of lotion on my face and then use a foundation brush to put on lil dabs of foundation to even out my skin tone. So I guess I sorta make a tinted moisturizer. Then I follow it up with a light dust of some old cover girl clean press powder in tawny. I mostly just use foundation to hide my under the eye circles. This is me on a particularly bad skin night. This was the last day of school, so the last day of finals which means that I was extremely sleep deprived and didn't drink enough water (the chapped ashy lips). This is my bare face after much abuse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
We have a very similar skintone. Except my darker spot is my chin. Your skin is lovely.


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 19, 2009)

theperfectscore you skin is very pretty!!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 20, 2009)

I know, I'm so jealous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MACaholic, yr a Godsend... Thanks


----------



## MACaholic76 (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_I know, I'm so jealous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MACaholic, yr a Godsend... Thanks_

 
Awww, you are very welcome!  What a wonderful thing to say that was!


----------



## thatgrlispoison (Mar 21, 2009)

I think it's NW45.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Mar 22, 2009)

I wear NC 45 Studio Fix Foundation and the match was great because I was tanned at the time. But I feel like it darkens my complexion just a bit now because I live in Seattle, we don't get much sun and because of school Im always inside. I honestly don't know what to do. It's so frustrating!!!!


----------



## Entice (Mar 23, 2009)

LOL..I read it in Essence too and I was like wtf?  I wear NC50/NW45 (Gabrielle Union's complexion) and Serena appears to be a smidge darker than me.  There's just no way..I think it was a typo, lol.


----------



## Stylistic_x3 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello my gorgeous tanned ladies! I was reading a few posts from this thread & came across how MUA would sometimes match us up with the wrong foundation. I'm an NC43/ 44 & tell me why a MUA matched me up with *NC 50* about 2 years back. I was looking darker than ever! But of course, me being new to MAC foundations at the age of 15, I assumed she was correct! Haha. Glad I know better now. But go back to her for color advice? Hmph...Never again.


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Mar 23, 2009)

Let me tell you my dilemma. I am a Indian and the first time I got matched, the MA( who was awesome) matched me to NC50 in the Satinfinish and gave me the Dark MSF. I thought it was great, until I kept looking like I got super tanned ( more orangy than golden) on my face and my neck and decollete was a totally different color. 
I go again to the MAC counter and get matched and they give me the NC45 with the dark MSF it worked for a while in the winter, but I kept feeling my foundation looked to fake( as in too perfect) and not natural.
Finally I ended being an NC50 in Satinfinish with the Medium Deep MSF.  
But I see a huge difference in the NC50 in the satinfinish and the NC50 in the select spf and studio fix. Does anyone else see that??


----------



## MACaholic76 (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeuplover7239* 

 
_Let me tell you my dilemma. I am a Indian and the first time I got matched, the MA( who was awesome) matched me to NC50 in the Satinfinish and gave me the Dark MSF. I thought it was great, until I kept looking like I got super tanned ( more orangy than golden) on my face and my neck and decollete was a totally different color. 
I go again to the MAC counter and get matched and they give me the NC45 with the dark MSF it worked for a while in the winter, but I kept feeling my foundation looked to fake( as in too perfect) and not natural.
Finally I ended being an NC50 in Satinfinish with the Medium Deep MSF.  
But I see a huge difference in the NC50 in the satinfinish and the NC50 in the select spf and studio fix. Does anyone else see that??_

 
Yup, there are huge differences in all these foundations.  I have the satinfinish in nc50 and its soooo much darker in comparison to the select spf, which I can wear with no problems during the summer months.  Also, Dark MSF tends to oxidize badly IMO and will make any foundation look orangy.


----------



## MAHALO (Mar 25, 2009)

NC45 winter/NW43 summer ... I have MSF Natural Dark and it's too dark for me. I should have gotten Medium Dark.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAHALO* 

 
_NC45 winter/NW43 summer ... I have MSF Natural Dark and it's too dark for me. I should have gotten Medium Dark._

 
This is me exactly...Just had to get NW43 for the first time..I have been riding my bike a lot and I have gotten really red....


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_Yup, there are huge differences in all these foundations. I have the satinfinish in nc50 and its soooo much darker in comparison to the select spf, which I can wear with no problems during the summer months. Also, Dark MSF tends to oxidize badly IMO and will make any foundation look orangy._

 

I thought the Satinfinish is the lightest of all.  The NC 50 in the other foundations are way too dark on me. But I love the Satinfinish and its my HG.

I havent tried NC45 in the other foundations, but I have in the Satinfinish and its so yellow! Why cant they have an in between shade?


----------



## miss_primer (Mar 25, 2009)

I was matched to NC45 in Studio Tech about 2 weeks ago.  The foundation was to dark for me.  Every time I applied it, i thought i must be too heavy handed with it. I thought i was caking it on..lol.  When my mom saw me with it on she said thats way to dark for me.  She took me outside with a mirror to prove me wrong because i denied it.  I had to wipe off one side for her and leave the other side on.  She was right.  It was too dark.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 27, 2009)

I agree, there is a big problem with NC45--each foundation formula makes the color different, like select spf versus studio fix versus studio fix fluid, etc. Plus you have to factor in how much makeup you are applying to your face (a dime-sized amount versus a quarter size) and how it's being applied.

All that to say, I gave up on Mac and moved on to Prescriptives.


----------



## SheLuvsMAC (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_How come NC 45 seems to be the "one fits all shade?"  i just read next month's essence and Serena Williams said she use the stuido stick in NC 45 out of all the MAC shade this is the one I hear WOC say the use, the one i heard the least has to be NW43 or 47, i wonder why sooo many women who seem varies complexion use this color_

 
As a NC45 in Tech, Sculpt and SatinFinish I often wonder the same thing, especially when I see someone who's a NC40 and they're far lighter than me.  Funny thing is, my daughter is an NW43 and her foundation looks horrible on me.  I have NC50 in Studio Fix and but the NC50's looked horrible on me in Studio Sculpt.  I've had MAC MA's (including a WOC) do swatches along my cheek and somehow it's always NC45.  MAC  NC45 looks better than the other brands I've tried but I'll always be on a quest for my true HG foundation.


----------



## SheLuvsMAC (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_  Also, Dark MSF tends to oxidize badly IMO and will make any foundation look orangy._

 
Oh, thanks for saying this!  When I picked up Sugarsweet I'd scheduled a makeover because of the MSF Natural in Dark.  It told the MA it was too red but when she put it on me, of course it looked great.  Which Dark shade do you think I should try?  Wow, thanks again - I thought it was just me!


----------



## MAHALO (Mar 29, 2009)

The quest for the HG foundation continues. Bye Bye NC45. Bye Bye Sherri-LYN EG Minerals. After 2 weeks in the tropics and 1 week back home outdoors in the sun, my skin has changed significantly. Before I buy anything else, I'll mix a few things from my stash of mineral makeup samples and full sizes to see if I can get a good match.


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAHALO* 

 
_NC45 winter/NW43 summer ... I have MSF Natural Dark and it's too dark for me. I should have gotten Medium Dark._

 
You should try Medium Deep if Dark is too dark and orangey for you. It is slightly browner than Medium Dark.


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SheLuvsMAC* 

 
_Oh, thanks for saying this! When I picked up Sugarsweet I'd scheduled a makeover because of the MSF Natural in Dark. It told the MA it was too red but when she put it on me, of course it looked great. Which Dark shade do you think I should try? Wow, thanks again - I thought it was just me!_

 
I think you should try Medium Deep. It's one shade lighter than Dark and it is so different compared to Dark MSF! I used to look orangey with Dark and I switched to Medium Deep and it works out perfectly!


----------



## honeybrown1976 (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so glad this forum and topic is here. I'm a NC42 and I've seen countless women of color use this shade (NC42) when it's clearly not for them. It makes them look ashy and downright bad. Stop the drama, embrace your true, not desired (what?) shade, and buy the right foundation color. In other words, knock it off. If you are a NC45  or darker (truly), stop wearing NC42. Love you! I do!


----------



## sweetie (Mar 31, 2009)

So do you all think that NC 45 in fix fluid is the closest thing to C7 fix powder?  Tried NC50 fluid-too dark and NW43-just ugly on me.


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I have to say though... I think the default here for MAs is NW45._

 

OOoh yes. When I started with MAC foundations, I was given NW45 as a match...I looked so orange, it was ridiculous.  It took me years to realize that I was NC44/NW43/NC50 combo.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honeybrown1976* 

 
_I am so glad this forum and topic is here. I'm a NC42 and I've seen countless women of color use this shade (NC42) when it's clearly not for them. It makes them look ashy and downright bad. Stop the drama, embrace your true, not desired (what?) shade, and buy the right foundation color. In other words, knock it off. If you are a NC45  or darker (truly), stop wearing NC42. Love you! I do!_

 
You took the word out of my mouth!  I love you for saying this!  Amen!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetie* 

 
_So do you all think that NC 45 in fix fluid is the closest thing to C7 fix powder?  Tried NC50 fluid-too dark and NW43-just ugly on me._

 
Honestly NC45 in Studio Fix Fluid is just sooo wrong.  That shade matches no true NC45 in any way shape or form in my humble opinion.


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 2, 2009)

For anyone that close to my skin shade I got matched to the new Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation in "honey"... the corrector in Peach and the concealer in "honey" as well.

thanks to karla for the swatches:


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_primer* 

 
_I was matched to NC45 in Studio Tech about 2 weeks ago. The foundation was to dark for me. Every time I applied it, i thought i must be too heavy handed with it. I thought i was caking it on..lol. When my mom saw me with it on she said thats way to dark for me. She took me outside with a mirror to prove me wrong because i denied it. I had to wipe off one side for her and leave the other side on. She was right. It was too dark._

 

one of my MA's matched me to the NC 43 in Studio Tech try that.


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I agree, there is a big problem with NC45--each foundation formula makes the color different, like select spf versus studio fix versus studio fix fluid, etc. Plus you have to factor in how much makeup you are applying to your face (a dime-sized amount versus a quarter size) and how it's being applied.

All that to say, I gave up on Mac and moved on to Prescriptives._

 

So, right about that!! Each formula = a different shade lol (shakes fist to MAC lol).

I wear a different # in all there foundations lol, plus all gives a different coverage...so that maybe the problem :/


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *F.A.B.* 

 
_I was reading my Essence last night and when I saw that I thought it had to be typo. There is no way Serena is NC45. I'm wear a mix of NC45 and NC50 in Studio Fix Fluid. It also bothers me that I see some women with deeper skin tones than myself and they wear NC45. I do fault the MA but sometimes I wonder if some WOC have a problem embracing their dark skintone._

 
this is a great topic and there are many things to take into acct like other members have said. we change colors throughout the year, all of MAC shades don't run the same color.. similar but i'm not the same in studio fix fluid that I am in satin finish, etc. while in serena's case that may be a typo, sometimes it's no telling what artists use on shoots... rihanna's artist keeps her BRIGHT for the contouring etc, but either way nc45 is the default around these part hahaa!


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 11, 2009)

anyone tried *"Hello Flawless!" SPF 15* by benefit??

*What it does:*
Benefit "Hello Flawless!" SPF 15 is a blendable powder foundation with SPF 15 that goes on beautifully sheer and layers easily for customized coverage. 

Color info on some:

"All The World's My Stage" Beige 
(sunny beige/ for medium beige complexions))
Item # 1153402

"It's About Me, Me, Me!" Toffee 
(toasted toffee/ for medium deep mocha complexions)
Item # 1153428

 
"Why Walk When You Can Strut?" Hazelnut 
(rich hazelnut/ for deep mocha complexions)
Item # 1153444


----------



## MAHALO (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeuplover7239* 

 
_You should try Medium Deep if Dark is too dark and orangey for you. It is slightly browner than Medium Dark.




_

 
I tested Medium Dark at a CCO last week. It wasn't right for me. Unfortunately, they didn't have Medium Deep. I'll keep an eye out for it. Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## MAHALO (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_For anyone that close to my skin shade I got matched to the new Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation in "honey"... the corrector in Peach and the concealer in "honey" as well.

thanks to karla for the swatches:




_

 
Thank you for the swatches. I purchased WARM ALMOND in the BB Moisture foundation last week at a CCO. In the store it looked fine but now I can see it's a little to rich for my skintone. I may need GOLDEN or perhaps a mix of GOLDEN and WARM ALMOND. I'm NC45 winter/NW43 summer MAC SPF or Mineralized Satin Finish only. What do you suggest?


----------



## elongreach (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeuplover7239* 

 
_I think you should try Medium Deep. It's one shade lighter than Dark and it is so different compared to Dark MSF! I used to look orangey with Dark and I switched to Medium Deep and it works out perfectly!_

 
Ok, please someone help me out.  I went to MAC this Friday and as usual was talking about foundations and powders.  I should have talked about it with the MA at the freestanding store who would have probably understand my issues a little more.  

However, on my way out I stopped at Nordstrom and was looking around again.  She thought maybe since NC45 was oxidizing badly on me maybe I should change Powders (I currently use Medium Deep).  Because she really didn't think I was NC42.  Then she did this compare and contrast with NC42 on one side and NC44 on the other side (I hate that).  

Honestly I can never tell the difference with the lights in Nordies.  So I bought the Medium Dark Powder thinking that maybe I could use that powder on my off days when I don't feel like doing myself all the way up because Medium Deep oxidizes on me as well when I wear it alone.

But point of this long rant is what is the chain of Skinfinishes?  Because from what this MA told me is that M Dark is lighter than Deep.  Was she wrong?  Because I can go back to Nordies on Monday and return that sucker.  I shouldn't have bought it in the first place.  But I have this awful habit of buying things just because I've taken time from the MA for nothing.


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAHALO* 

 
_Thank you for the swatches. I purchased WARM ALMOND in the BB Moisture foundation last week at a CCO. In the store it looked fine but now I can see it's a little to rich for my skintone. I may need GOLDEN or perhaps a mix of GOLDEN and WARM ALMOND. I'm NC45 winter/NW43 summer MAC SPF or Mineralized Satin Finish only. What do you suggest?_

 




I got sample packs from nordies. One pack allow 3 uses when using the #187 brush. You should asked the nordies for two colors. I asked for "honey and golden"..I'm saving the "golden" to mix w/ the "honey" to see how it will do for the summer. 

next time your at nordies get a samples of "Warm almond" and "golden"


----------



## MACaholic76 (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elongreach* 

 
_Ok, please someone help me out.  I went to MAC this Friday and as usual was talking about foundations and powders.  I should have talked about it with the MA at the freestanding store who would have probably understand my issues a little more.  

However, on my way out I stopped at Nordstrom and was looking around again.  She thought maybe since NC45 was oxidizing badly on me maybe I should change Powders (I currently use Medium Deep).  Because she really didn't think I was NC42.  Then she did this compare and contrast with NC42 on one side and NC44 on the other side (I hate that).  

Honestly I can never tell the difference with the lights in Nordies.  So I bought the Medium Dark Powder thinking that maybe I could use that powder on my off days when I don't feel like doing myself all the way up because Medium Deep oxidizes on me as well when I wear it alone.

But point of this long rant is what is the chain of Skinfinishes?  Because from what this MA told me is that M Dark is lighter than Deep.  Was she wrong?  Because I can go back to Nordies on Monday and return that sucker.  I shouldn't have bought it in the first place.  But I have this awful habit of buying things just because I've taken time from the MA for nothing._

 
I know everyone seems to really love these skinfinishes powders but to me, they all oxidize badly, especially the darker ones.  I'm wondering if you could just get the regular pressed powder and try that instead of the skinfinish to see how it goes?


----------



## elongreach (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_I know everyone seems to really love these skinfinishes powders but to me, they all oxidize badly, especially the darker ones. I'm wondering if you could just get the regular pressed powder and try that instead of the skinfinish to see how it goes?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmm, maybe I'll return what I bought for regular pressed powder, they're probably about the same price.  Is anyone else having a problem with mac's website or is it just me?


----------



## Jade09 (Apr 12, 2009)

The only skinfinish I had a problem with was Dark, I agree that it just doesn't oxidize well at all. After I was re-matched with NC42 satinfinish, I got Medium Dark and sometimes I use Medium Deep with it and after many hours I don't look ridiculously orange, which happened several times with NC44 & Dark skinfinish combo.


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 13, 2009)

anyone tried the "Revlon colorstay"?? whats your color if so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to find a shade in between though for now.


----------



## uabiola (May 2, 2009)

There is no way that Serena in NC anything!  She has warm undertones, from what I can see.  Also, she is darker than me, and Im a NC 50.  Now I really think Im a NC 47, but that doesnt exist to my knowledge.  I say that because NC45 is a little light, and NC 50 is a little dark.  But Id rather have it be a little dark than look like Casper or pale face..ugh!..I hate that ashy Larry look, lmao!


----------



## ms. kendra (May 3, 2009)

This is interesting. 
I just got matched yesterday for the first time ( I don't usually wear foundation). I'm NC45! I would have thought I'd be a shade lighter. I'd compare my complexion to that of Sanaa Lathan. The MUA matched me perfectly to NC45, with Medium Deep MSF, and it's perfect!
I had goggled pics of people who are this same shade and it's amazing to see the variations.


----------



## soglambitious (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elongreach* 

 
_I guess since we're showing pics. Here are are a couple of pics with me in NC45. I obviously don't have any other since it's been like 2 weeks since my change. I think that in the summer I'll be NC45 and wintertime I'm probably more pale like NC42.










_

 

*THANK YOU JESUS SOMEONE ADDRESSED THIS ISSUE! lol. THIS young lady here is a true NC45 to me.* I think this foundation was intended for that caramel/golden honey skin tone. I used to see chicks on youtube waaaay lighter or darker than this picture claiming an NC45 and I got soo confused. There was NO way all these people could use the same color! *I mean honestly if you are Sanaa Lathan/Nia Long's complexion or darker you can tell THROUGH THE BOTTLE that NC45 isn't the right color. *

Ladies, its 2009 and we need to stop with the colorstruck stuff. There is NOTHING wrong with being light or dark, just get a foundation that matches! *We really need to hold these lazy/ignorant MUAs accountable and really ask for a color that WORKS. *Make the MUA try on every foundation at the counter on you until you find one that matches if need be.* There is no reason to be throwing away money on products that don't work* and do you a grave disservice by making you look ashy or dirty. MAC isn't the only cosmetics company in the world.* If you're an in-between shade and MAC products aren't matching GO ELSEWHERE. * Try Clinique (I use their Even Better foundation in Creme Caramel) Bobbi Brown (Golden works well), Makeup Forever or even a drugstore brand like Iman. *Embrace your shade and own it!*


----------



## Mochahantas (Jun 24, 2009)

Uh Oh...Then I think I may be all wrong. I thought I was a NC50 (that's what I use in the MAC tinted moisturizer).

I need to find a picture so someone can help me.


----------



## AdrianUT (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah there is NO way Serena is an NC45  That would look  super ashy on her. NW45 maybe. I see a lot of people with the wrong color foundation on too dark and too light also, even the MA's so its sometimes no wonder they match us wrong. I see a lot of people saying they wear the same shades as I do and are nowhere near my color but, you have to also factor in what concealer, powder, primer, bronzer, etc. they are also using to get a match. So, it very well may match if its only a shade or two off.

I think the girl in the pictures is actually a little light for the NC45 just looking at her neck in the second pic. But, she could have on bronzer or something. To me I'd say NC42?NW40ish? But, I guess thats pretty subjective.


----------



## elongreach (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdrianUT* 

 
_I think the girl in the pictures is actually a little light for the NC45 just looking at her neck in the second pic. But, she could have on bronzer or something. To me I'd say NC42?NW40ish? But, I guess thats pretty subjective._

 

Yea, I used to think that as well.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I did a post a while ago comparing NC42 to NC45 so I could finally have someone give me a final opinion.  Everyone was clear I was a NC45.  

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f270/n...-heavy-136448/


----------



## MAHALO (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elongreach* 

 
_Yea, I used to think that as well.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I did a post a while ago comparing NC42 to NC45 so I could finally have someone give me a final opinion. Everyone was clear I was a NC45. 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f270/n...-heavy-136448/_

 
NC45 is a very versatile shade ... Based on your picture, you are lighter than my Winter color and I'm NC45 in the Winter. NC45 varies depending on the formula and application. NC45 looks light for me in the bottle but applied lightly with the MAC 187 brush it works. In the Summer, I am really brown so NC45 is too light for me.


----------



## Mochahantas (Jun 27, 2009)

What shade do you think she is? This is my exact shade (I'm not this warm in the winter, but def. this warm in the summer).


----------



## La flaca (Jun 29, 2009)

I went to MAC to get the sculpt foundation, and MUA without even trying to match me told me I was for sure a NC42/43, because she was a NC45 and she is way darker than me.  The funny thing is that the NC45 was kind of ashy/light for me, but she said it was a perfect match for her.  I'm sure she was at least a NC50.


----------



## bkgirl03 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm new to the makeup forums, but I have also noticed that many women were saying that they were NC45. Some were either my complexion or slightly darker. I'm an NC 50. I was beginning wonder if I was wearing the wrong shade. LOL!


----------



## thmochagirl (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_How come NC 45 seems to be the "one fits all shade?" i just read next month's essence and Serena Williams said she use the stuido stick in NC 45 out of all the MAC shade this is the one I hear WOC say the use, the one i heard the least has to be NW43 or 47, i wonder why sooo many women who seem varies complexion use this color_

 
Hey, girl many women can use a light foundation in the center of there face where they may use a  darker powder and bronzer and after all of that they end up looking the right tone. I tried this out last night and posted a picture on my blog beauty gumbo. I am a NW43 by the way LOL
Oh yeah I felt the same about NC50 its everywhere!


----------



## Wildflower (Aug 10, 2009)

ladies pardon this question.... but is NC50 darker or lighter than NC45?


----------



## Wildflower (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_Hey all, I wish I had read this three months ago. 

I live in Jamaica, where MAC is rare, expensive, there are no testers AND u cant return it if it doesnt match! needless to say, I spent weeks asking around. The consensus was that i'm an NC45/C7 hmmm...is it one or the other? I was then told...oh theyre the same, doesnt matter which one you choose... (!!!)_

 
*Hey ((waving))) I'm in Jamaica too....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*do you buy at the shop under the stairs at Mall plaza?...i get the feeling they dont really know much about makeup...they always seem so hesitant and iffy....*


----------



## frocher (Aug 10, 2009)

............


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mochahantas* 

 
_What shade do you think she is? This is my exact shade (I'm not this warm in the winter, but def. this warm in the summer).




_

 
I am pretty close to that shade  just a bit more golden and I am MAC NC45, BB Golden, MUFE 173, Colorstay in Caramel...My drug of choice most days is MUFE 173 however


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wildflower* 

 
_*Hey ((waving))) I'm in Jamaica too....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*do you buy at the shop under the stairs at Mall plaza?...i get the feeling they dont really know much about makeup...they always seem so hesitant and iffy....*_

 
 Awesome! Yes my girl!!!!

They dont test MAC stuff, so I dont buy from them. They know their stuff, but when it comes to color matching, u really cant know for sure unless you apply the product. Plus... dem teef!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salon Innovation and Beauty Spot have the best prices...still, I dont buy here.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Man, that's rough. Could you ask your friends if they could did a Qtip into their foundation so you could swatch it? I would let my friend swatch it rather than spend a bundle on the trial and error method. They need to start having testers for foundation atleast._

 
Luckliy My friend is also half chinese and just a shade lighter...she wears C6, so I bought C7. I buy the stuff i'm not sure about directly from the website now, they assured me that if it doesnt match I can return it.


----------



## dominichulinda (Aug 11, 2009)

I just came from vacation Friday..Offically a burnt NC 45 girl lol


----------



## dominichulinda (Aug 11, 2009)

amazing skin!!!!!!!!!!!!! Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I am pretty close to that shade just a bit more golden and I am MAC NC45, BB Golden, MUFE 173, Colorstay in Caramel...My drug of choice most days is MUFE 173 however_


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_I just came from vacation Friday..Offically a burnt NC 45 girl lol




_

 

Great color!! I like the tan...that is excactly my shade!


----------



## dominichulinda (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Great color!! I like the tan...that is excactly my shade!_

 
Hi^5!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 11, 2009)

Although I went in today and I have been outside at the pool and biking so much I am now a 
NC45 + NW43 completely....I am usually one or the other...but I need a mixture of both now..the Sun just darkens wherever the hell it wants to I guess


----------



## dominichulinda (Aug 16, 2009)

*Taken in the store w/camera phone (they didn't have anymore "normal to dry 400" so here we have 400 caramel combo/oily w/ 370 combo/oily toast ).







*Taken at home w/ camera(I returned 410 and kept 400 caramel "normal/dry")


----------



## MAHALO (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Although I went in today and I have been outside at the pool and biking so much I am now a 
NC45 + NW43 completely....I am usually one or the other...but I need a mixture of both now..the Sun just darkens wherever the hell it wants to I guess_

 
That combo works well for me too. I used to mix two colors but I've changed my technique and foundation. Lately, I've been using BB GOLDEN and BB WARM ALMOND in the oil free formula. My chin area is darker than the center of my face so the WARM ALMOND goes on my chin, the GOLDEN everywhere else. GOSSMAKEUPARTIST has a great tutorial for WOC. It helped me to get my foundation right... YouTube - Women Of Colour Foundation Tutorial


----------



## prettypearl20 (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I am a perfect NC45 as well....I find it hard to believe Serena is...she is so warmed toned IMO

Me without makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I am pretty much your same complexion and I have been matched with nc45 but I was starting to 2nd guess my makeup when I was reading this thread. I was thinking really the default for dark skin???


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 16, 2009)

Sorry guys, slightly OT...Do you mind telling me how much these cost in the states? Here its 1200.00 which is just abt....13.00us

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_*Taken in the store w/camera phone (they didn't have anymore "normal to dry 400" so here we have 400 caramel combo/oily w/ 370 combo/oily toast ).







*Taken at home w/ camera(I returned 410 and kept 400 caramel "normal/dry") 




_


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 16, 2009)

Our price is about the same US $13-14 ... most times we catch a Buy One Get One and get two for the price of one...But Normal price is from 12.99 - 13.99 ea plus tax


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAHALO* 

 
_That combo works well for me too. I used to mix two colors but I've changed my technique and foundation. Lately, I've been using BB GOLDEN and BB WARM ALMOND in the oil free formula. My chin area is darker than the center of my face so the WARM ALMOND goes on my chin, the GOLDEN everywhere else. GOSSMAKEUPARTIST has a great tutorial for WOC. It helped me to get my foundation right... YouTube - Women Of Colour Foundation Tutorial_

 
I use Golden in BB too it is perfect all over and so is MUFE 173 and Colorstay Caramel...the only time I have to mix is when I use MAC in the summer months ...which is why it gets used "Not so Much"


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Our price is about the same US $13-14 ... most times we catch a Buy One Get One and get two for the price of one...But Normal price is from 12.99 - 13.99 ea plus tax_

 
Thanks Tish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAHALO* 

 
_That combo works well for me too. I used to mix two colors but I've changed my technique and foundation. Lately, I've been using BB GOLDEN and BB WARM ALMOND in the oil free formula. My chin area is darker than the center of my face so the WARM ALMOND goes on my chin, the GOLDEN everywhere else. GOSSMAKEUPARTIST has a great tutorial for WOC. It helped me to get my foundation right... YouTube - Women Of Colour Foundation Tutorial_

 










 he is sooo cute! check out the wink at the end! lol


----------



## LADII UNIQUE (Aug 16, 2009)

im a NC 45 in mac studio fix powder I dont know what color I may be in liquid tho but yeah it is a crazy shade  because half of my friends wear the same shade as I do I was a littled darker than I am now so im confused too
[


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 16, 2009)

^^ You look like NC45 to me...


----------



## LADII UNIQUE (Aug 16, 2009)

thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i didnt want to be walking around with the wrong shade


----------



## frocher (Aug 17, 2009)

///////


----------



## LADII UNIQUE (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks tish and frocher i took off the caps


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elongreach* 

 
_Ok, please someone help me out. I went to MAC this Friday and as usual was talking about foundations and powders. I should have talked about it with the MA at the freestanding store who would have probably understand my issues a little more. 

However, on my way out I stopped at Nordstrom and was looking around again. She thought maybe since NC45 was oxidizing badly on me maybe I should change Powders (I currently use Medium Deep). Because she really didn't think I was NC42. Then she did this compare and contrast with NC42 on one side and NC44 on the other side (I hate that). 

Honestly I can never tell the difference with the lights in Nordies. So I bought the Medium Dark Powder thinking that maybe I could use that powder on my off days when I don't feel like doing myself all the way up because Medium Deep oxidizes on me as well when I wear it alone.

But point of this long rant is what is the chain of Skinfinishes? Because from what this MA told me is that M Dark is lighter than Deep. Was she wrong? Because I can go back to Nordies on Monday and return that sucker. I shouldn't have bought it in the first place. But I have this awful habit of buying things just because I've taken time from the MA for nothing._

 


Medium Deep is darker than Medium Deep MSF. I know since my sister who is NC 42/44 uses that and when I tried it during the dilemma of finding the right MSF natural, it looked too white and ashy on me.


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Sep 7, 2009)

I need your help!

I was matched to BB Warm Almond(6.5) in the middle of summer this year and it worked well for a while. After sometime, I had some wierd skin reactions to the climate and once all that cleared, I lost my summer tan and went back to being lighter than Warm Almond. Now  even though I put Warm Almond on, it looks good, but its darker than my skintone, making me look like I got a tan. 
I think that's ok for the summer but I dont want to look like that all year! So I tried BB's Golden (6)  in the same foundation and it looks kinda off.
Although NC 50 in Mineralize works for me, I want a foundation that has no slight shimmer in the foundation (pple who use Mineralize will know what I am talking about). I want something that has sheer to medium coverage and shows my skin and gives that dewy look since I just need to even my skintone out.

I have realized that I am definitely darker around my mouth and the outer corners of my face making it harder to find the right foundation.

I have tried MUFE's F & B in #12 and it made me look more muddy rather than emphazing my golden undertone. 

Any suggestions? Kinda looking into MUFE's HD, MUFE's Face and Body or maybe MAC studio fix/select spf 15 to find my HG.
PS: My profile picture is actually my bare face with no makeup on. ( Excuse the frizzy hair and stuff)
Would love your feedback!


----------



## amber_j (Sep 8, 2009)

Love this thread! Thanks for sharing your experiences and all your tips.

I've been matched to NC50 in Moistureblend, which is pretty much perfect all-year round. But my NC50 Studio Sculpt needs to be 'watered' down with a smidgen of NC45 as it makes my face look almost 2 shades darker than my neck, and I suspect I'll need to do the same with my NC50 Satinfinish.

For reference, here's a picture of me from last June (I think) wearing Moistureblend in NC50 and MSFN in Deep Dark. I'm this shade of brown more or less all year round - a little more yellow in winter and a little more red and darker if we get a freak bout of continuous sunshine in the UK. I believe the rest of you might refer to this as "Summer"


----------



## TigerLily0686 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello all!! this is my first reply to a post. I was wondering which shade you ladies think I am. I am about the same complexion as Tatyana.  i was told NW45 and someone else matched me with N9 but I see its no longer sold....

Attachment 9713
Attachment 9716


----------



## TigerLily0686 (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_Love this thread! Thanks for sharing your experiences and all your tips.

I've been matched to NC50 in Moistureblend, which is pretty much perfect all-year round. But my NC50 Studio Sculpt needs to be 'watered' down with a smidgen of NC45 as it makes my face look almost 2 shades darker than my neck, and I suspect I'll need to do the same with my NC50 Satinfinish.

For reference, here's a picture of me from last June (I think) wearing Moistureblend in NC50 and MSFN in Deep Dark. I'm this shade of brown more or less all year round - a little more yellow in winter and a little more red and darker if we get a freak bout of continuous sunshine in the UK. I believe the rest of you might refer to this as "Summer"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

You are beautiful!!!!


----------



## AdrianUT (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey elongreach, Medium DEEP is darker than Medium DARK. I use medium deep and I am in between NC45 and NC50. Some MUA are so "off" when it comes to skintones, when I bought the MSFN in Medium Deep the girl went straight for Deep Dark. I was like..."No MaaM" so we tried it on and I looked like a red Oompa Loompa. I explained that I had Dark in the past and it was too dark/red for my skin. I took home the Medium Deep and its flawless.

Makeuplover7239, I had similar issues with BB. Warm Almond made my face look red and tanned (my BF even asked if my allergies were acting up because my nose looked so red. My nose is the lighest part of my face). Golden would be almost perfect if Im skin was clear as it made my scars look ashy. You look like you could possibly be a C7/C8 in MAC studio fix powder, for a dewy look you could apply it with some Fix+.

I did some swatches on my hand of MAC concealers I own. I believe it was under a flash. My best match is MAC C7. I don't even bother with concealer anymore but, I still use the NW40 under my eyes sometimes, the others are in my BACK to MAC pile.


----------



## elongreach (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdrianUT* 

 
_Hey elongreach, Medium DEEP is darker than Medium DARK. I use medium deep and I am in between NC45 and NC50. Some MUA are so "off" when it comes to skintones, when I bought the MSFN in Medium Deep the girl went straight for Deep Dark. I was like..."No MaaM" so we tried it on and I looked like a red Oompa Loompa. I explained that I had Dark in the past and it was too dark/red for my skin. I took home the Medium Deep and its flawless._

 
Yea, I'm still using Medium deep.  I returned the Medium Dark because I just didn't feel like messing with it.  Medium Deep works, I just oxidize really quick.  Maybe because it's summer and I sweat like a pig.  I don't know.  But BB Golden Compact has been working really well with the MSFN in Medium Deep.


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elongreach* 

 
_Ok, please someone help me out.  I went to MAC this Friday and as usual was talking about foundations and powders.  I should have talked about it with the MA at the freestanding store who would have probably understand my issues a little more.  

However, on my way out I stopped at Nordstrom and was looking around again.  She thought maybe since NC45 was oxidizing badly on me maybe I should change Powders (I currently use Medium Deep).  Because she really didn't think I was NC42.  Then she did this compare and contrast with NC42 on one side and NC44 on the other side (I hate that).  

Honestly I can never tell the difference with the lights in Nordies.  So I bought the Medium Dark Powder thinking that maybe I could use that powder on my off days when I don't feel like doing myself all the way up because Medium Deep oxidizes on me as well when I wear it alone.

But point of this long rant is what is the chain of Skinfinishes?  Because from what this MA told me is that M Dark is lighter than Deep.  Was she wrong?  Because I can go back to Nordies on Monday and return that sucker.  I shouldn't have bought it in the first place.  But I have this awful habit of buying things just because I've taken time from the MA for nothing._

 
this thread will def help: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/m...um-deep-91794/


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_Love this thread! Thanks for sharing your experiences and all your tips.

I've been matched to NC50 in Moistureblend, which is pretty much perfect all-year round. But my NC50 Studio Sculpt needs to be 'watered' down with a smidgen of NC45 as it makes my face look almost 2 shades darker than my neck, and I suspect I'll need to do the same with my NC50 Satinfinish.

For reference, here's a picture of me from last June (I think) wearing Moistureblend in NC50 and MSFN in Deep Dark. I'm this shade of brown more or less all year round - a little more yellow in winter and a little more red and darker if we get a freak bout of continuous sunshine in the UK. I believe the rest of you might refer to this as "Summer" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

Amber_J you are beautiful girl!! Your skin is flawless


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TigerLily0686* 

 
_Hello all!! this is my first reply to a post. I was wondering which shade you ladies think I am. I am about the same complexion as Tatyana.  i was told NW45 and someone else matched me with N9 but I see its no longer sold....

Attachment 9713
Attachment 9716












_

 
I am on the MAC website right now and see N9 in both the Face&Body and Studio Fix. F&B has brought back some shades for the new HD collection...Since it's back, and I wear C7 in SF, I am definitely looking to try out F&B...The NC45-NC50 "conspiracy" (lol) is just too much for me at the moment. I have realized that I am way too olive to participate (hence the tendency for ppl to match me way too dark).

HTH


----------



## TigerLily0686 (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I am on the MAC website right now and see N9 in both the Face&Body and Studio Fix. F&B has brought back some shades for the new HD collection...Since it's back, and I wear C7 in SF, I am definitely looking to try out F&B...The NC45-NC50 "conspiracy" (lol) is just too much for me at the moment. I have realized that I am way too olive to participate (hence the tendency for ppl to match me way too dark).

HTH_

 

Ok I just went on and saw it at the very top?  I guess I will be going back to get rematched with a shade in a few months. The N9 and NW45 pretty much look the same to me .I don't see the difference ughhh this is so confusing


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_Love this thread! Thanks for sharing your experiences and all your tips.

I've been matched to NC50 in Moistureblend, which is pretty much perfect all-year round. But my NC50 Studio Sculpt needs to be 'watered' down with a smidgen of NC45 as it makes my face look almost 2 shades darker than my neck, and I suspect I'll need to do the same with my NC50 Satinfinish.

For reference, here's a picture of me from last June (I think) wearing Moistureblend in NC50 and MSFN in Deep Dark. I'm this shade of brown more or less all year round - a little more yellow in winter and a little more red and darker if we get a freak bout of continuous sunshine in the UK. I believe the rest of you might refer to this as "Summer" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

I dont think you need to do the same thing that you do with Studio Sculpt to the Mineralize Satinfinish. MAC screwed up the colors of the Studio Sculpt line where NC55 is actually NC50. NC 55 is lighter than NC50. So try NC55 in Studio Sculpt. That may work out perfectly for you.


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdrianUT* 

 
_Hey elongreach, Medium DEEP is darker than Medium DARK. I use medium deep and I am in between NC45 and NC50. Some MUA are so "off" when it comes to skintones, when I bought the MSFN in Medium Deep the girl went straight for Deep Dark. I was like..."No MaaM" so we tried it on and I looked like a red Oompa Loompa. I explained that I had Dark in the past and it was too dark/red for my skin. I took home the Medium Deep and its flawless.

Makeuplover7239, I had similar issues with BB. Warm Almond made my face look red and tanned (my BF even asked if my allergies were acting up because my nose looked so red. My nose is the lighest part of my face). Golden would be almost perfect if Im skin was clear as it made my scars look ashy. You look like you could possibly be a C7/C8 in MAC studio fix powder, for a dewy look you could apply it with some Fix+.

I did some swatches on my hand of MAC concealers I own. I believe it was under a flash. My best match is MAC C7. I don't even bother with concealer anymore but, I still use the NW40 under my eyes sometimes, the others are in my BACK to MAC pile.




_

 

Thanks Girl! I tried Revlon Colorstay in Caramel and its a perfect match! I realized I have olive undertones, so when I use NC50 in Satinfinish I look way more brown and tanned! NC 45 on me looks way too yellow. It sucks!

 I definitely want to try  MAC F&B. Do you  think that MAC is using  the opposite method in numbering F&B? Cos 'C__' colorings look way too ashy. Kinda excited to try N7 and see if that suits better
EDIT:
Colorstay doesnt suit me any more. My dumb skin is acting up and changing shades!ughh..


----------



## AdrianUT (Sep 12, 2009)

I tried the F and B in C7 and its weird, it's way too brown toned instead of yellow/golden. I might try C6 in Face and Body. The funny thing is on me but the C7 studio Fix powder is spot on for my skin including the undertones. Colorstay caramel is also a good match for me. If C6 F and B doesn't look right I will probably just give up on my foundation color search and stick with Studio fix powder.  I think when you are more yellow or olive toned with deep skin tone MUA's get confused  or something and jack up your match.


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 13, 2009)

I just wish MAC would make all C7 products look the same...all NC45 Products look the same...all NW45 Products..gosh why is it so hard???


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Sep 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_I just wish MAC would make all C7 products look the same...all NC45 Products look the same...all NW45 Products..gosh why is it so hard???_

 

I second you on that! Here is a comparison of MAC Mineralize Satinfinish in NC50 to Colorstay in Caramel 400 in Normal/Dry. MAC's is a tad bit more brown than Colorstay, but way different compared to all the NC50's in MAC foundations!
Comparison of MAC vs RevlonColorstay | Specktra.Net

I am totally fed up with searching for the right foundations. Maybe I will give Studio Fix C7 a try. Is it a full coverage foundation powder?


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 13, 2009)

its is! I'm wearing it in my signature. Caramel is my perfect match also.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey ladies, 

Remember I was having major issues a couple months ago? Well I'm in that boat again. Created a thread for some help cuz I forgot about this one and I'm thinking this is a better bet.

Please check out my thread, I need help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/s...-i-now-149371/


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdrianUT* 

 
_I tried the F and B in C7 and its weird, it's way too brown toned instead of yellow/golden. I might try C6 in Face and Body. The funny thing is on me but the C7 studio Fix powder is spot on for my skin including the undertones. Colorstay caramel is also a good match for me. If C6 F and B doesn't look right I will probably just give up on my foundation color search and stick with Studio fix powder.  I think when you are more yellow or olive toned with deep skin tone MUA's get confused  or something and jack up your match._

 
If you do try C6 in F&B, please let us know. I had C7 in my shopping cart on the MAC site, but I'm going to wait.  I just bought Px Virtual skin in Antelope and Ginger (to mix for the summer) so I'm going to give that a go for a little while. I wore the two shades in the Virtual Matte formula to work last week and it looked great, so I may just stick with Px. They never let me down, unlike MAC *sigh*


----------



## MAHALO (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_anyone tried the "Revlon colorstay"?? whats your color if so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to find a shade in between though for now._

 
I purchased REVLON COLORSTAY ... blame it on the BOGO. The color is much closer to NW43 SPF than BB Golden or MAC NC45 satin finish.


----------



## AdrianUT (Sep 24, 2009)

C6 didn't work for me either. I'll just stick with my Studio Fix powder in C7. I think studio fix can be full coverage depending on how you apply it and what you apply it with. 

I also think that the colorstay (oily skin) is a little darker than NC45 which is why it works better for me. Im thinking its the same depth in color as NW43 but, has more yellow/neutral  undertones rather than the pink/red undertones that NW43 has.


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmmm, the Colorstay in Dry/Combination is tad bit lighter and I want to try the Oily/Combination version. But dont want to buy it on full price.

I tried Cover Fx in B25, and it oxidizes way too red even though its supposed to be for deep skintones with yellow/golden undertones.

MUFE 173 makes my face look like unnatural or something. Cant put my finger on it. You can definitely say that I have makeup on, which is opposite effect I want! 

I'm frustrated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




UPDATE::

Cover Fx's Natural FX in B25 suits my skintone and evens out my dark and light areas on my face. Gotta set it with MUFE HD powder though. If I use my MSF, it totally goes awry.


----------



## AdrianUT (Sep 27, 2009)

I really like the cover fx pressed powder foundation. I have it in B15, its a really good match for me but, this heat makes it disappear. I only really wear it to work since its very naturally looking and my job is freezing so I don't have to worry about it. 

I gave up MUFE high def. 175 is too dark and 173 is just wrong. I might try Smashboxes HD foundation in either the last medium shade or D1. Has anyone tried the Smashbox HD foundation?


----------



## amber_j (Oct 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeuplover7239* 

 
_I dont think you need to do the same thing that you do with Studio Sculpt to the Mineralize Satinfinish. MAC screwed up the colors of the Studio Sculpt line where NC55 is actually NC50. NC 55 is lighter than NC50. So try NC55 in Studio Sculpt. That may work out perfectly for you._

 
Gosh, I had no idea that had happened. Thanks very much!


----------



## Dominikanmorena (Oct 30, 2009)

idk guys I think I'm slightly darker then the NC45 I bought this week. I've been using BE foundation for the past 2 years and decided I wanted to get something else for full coverage. When I had the NC45 on, I took a pic and it looks a smidge too light. I have a darker forehead (more warm) and yellow underones on the cheek area and dark again around the jawline. Uuggghz... Idk what to do...


----------



## urbanD0LL (Nov 2, 2009)

I've never been matched to NC45 , the MAC ladies always choose either NW45(a bit too  dark & red) or NC50(a bit too yellow)  , I had NC50 in Studio Fix Foundation but didn't feel too comfortable with it. I use NW43 in studio fix foundation powder . I think I'll need to mix my NW45 satinfinish foundation with some NC50 or maybe even that NC45 , but then i end up with a $60 foundation ??!!   not cool .


----------



## Princessjasmin (Nov 28, 2012)

NC55 is actually lighter than NC50, so you could try that one


----------



## Princessjasmin (Nov 28, 2012)

Try NC 55 it is a shade darker than NC45  ( NC50 is darker than NC55)


----------



## Caramelsito (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey Guys, I'm new to this thread and I was wondering what shade category I might fall into ? I am from a mixed Taino indian descent so it  means that I have a bit of a  reddish tint to my skin (please correct me as I know there must be a better term for it) , although I have yellow undertones it looks like I've got a bit of a tan all year round and it gets gradually deeper throughout summer ...

 [h=1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/h]  	This is my exact skin tone right now under ..WelI, okay I am wearing a bit of makeup so you can see the different on my collarbone and my face ...soo yeah ...
  	I''m currently using NC43 MAC but although it matches my yellow undertones, I usually have to warm it up with a bronzer to closely match the reddish/tanned overtones I have. Ironically enough, I was swatched to an NC45 too, but I found this shade was way to orange and this orange was further accentuated by my reddishtones making me look horrid. 
  	In winter I use Bobbi Brown Golden 6 which matches perfectly but only in winter season and again is too yellow and hides my red tones& I also use the Golden creamy concealer.
  	In summer I use Bobbi Brown's SPF 15 Tinted Oil Free Moisturizer in Dark Tint and have been swatched to Warm Almond  which if I'm not tanned enough can just make me look off (red face and yellow body) & In the past I have also used Bobbi Brown's Deep Bisque corrector and somehow got swatched to Almond 7 in the oil free even foundation when coming off holiday which when I got home found was this colour was completely off.  Nevertheless, I never waste so sometimes I blend a tiniest bit around hair line and when I want to create a more tanned look. 
  	I also have the Touch Eclat foundation in a B70 which I feel is one of the foundations which have most closely matched my skin, but it gives me breakouts so I don't get to wear it often.
  	I've had MUA's say that I've got cool undertones, warm undertones , then olive undertones is a bit confusing really so I'm kind of losing hope. I would love the support and any clue to what colour I could be for NARs, MUFE, Loreal true match, Revlon etc or any tips and tricks to good bronzers which can help me match my current foundations more successfully .  I am truly lost so any help will be a blessing


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 1, 2013)

I had the same issue as you this summer. Although I don't have any mixed heritage. 
  	I thought I was pretty straight forward nc44/nc45/C7, Nars Cadiz,  and bobbi brown 6, with golden undertones.   This summer I got a tan, but I didn't get darker, I got redder.  I was still golden but somehow the red undertones came out.  I had the hardest time finding my shade.  Urban Decay's new naked foundation was horrible.  All the undertones seemed pink.  6 and Cadiz was too light, but the next darker sades in Nars's range were too dark.  So I had to switch to Nars TM Seychelles, which provided enough of the red undertones.  Underye concealers were difficult for me to find too.  I always used BB 6 creamy concealer, and it was a tad too light, but b/c it was summer it didn't last, and I wanted something long lasting.  MAC's pro long wear nc 45 was too orange.   The NC43 was too light.  They came out with nc44 with their mickey contractor collex and that's how I found that to be my perfect shade.  I always bring that with me while searching.  BB 6 comes the closest. LM had nothing for me.  I also tried YSL b70.  I remember it being decent, but can't remember why I stopped using it.  By August, I went back to Bobbi Brown (I left b/c they tend to break me out) and found that warm almond 6.5 was a good match.  I had a great match with MUFE 175, but previously wore 173.  The MA in Sephora just knew I was going to be 173, she even put her arm next to mine and that's when I saw my red undertones pop out.  She was probably my shade but more golden.  For some reason she knew she was darker than me. 
  	So I wore that for the rest of the Summer. 
  	Currently I'm wearing bobbi brown longwear foundation in 6 with a drop of 6.5 added.  I still don't feel like I'm back to my regular 6 skin color. 

  	Anyway, good luck.  I know I didn't really add anything, but wanted you to know you are not alone.


----------



## Luvmami44 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have been matched with the NC45 as well what would you all consider me as I don't want to walk around with the wrong shade..also if you have shades such as MUFE, BB, etc because I am also looking to try other foundations as well I have some discoloration around my mouth and have no flash on in the pic thank you!


----------



## MrsFen (Mar 21, 2013)

Edited: I went to MAC last weekend and the MUA thinks I am an NW43 *leaves thread* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I may be back though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Original Post:

  	So glad I found this thread, even if it is years later! Back in the day, I was matched as an NW43 but a few years later I was told I was an NC45. I have been using NC45 for a few years, but now that I have read this thread I am wondering if I am using the wrong color. Any advice???


----------



## leahrenae (May 24, 2013)

I realy think you should wear what you're most comfortable with, what looks best, and what makes you happy... whether it's NC or NW
  	your natural oils could alter the color of the shade.. undertones are different.. so just because an MUA tells you one thing, doesn't mean it'll necessarily work for you. try it for a day, you can get a sample. see how your skin reacts.

  	I've been matched with nc45, nw40, nw43, c6 and it also depends on the formula. I'm most comfortable at an NC44 and using C6 in F&B. I don't let the muas deter me from that, I know my skin.


----------



## FULTONHOWARD202 (Aug 7, 2013)

HI I'M NEW.

  I AM NW43
  I USE


FOUNDATION:  JOE BLASCO SP. DK OLIVE #1/HONEY 	
CONCEALER  MAC:   NW40 SELECT MOIRSURIZING 	
BLUSH:  L'Oreal PARIS TRUE MARCH BLUSH N5-6 APRICOT KISS 	
BROW PENCIL CLARINS 03 	
EYE LINER PENCIL: 	
CHANEL LES QUATRE OMBRES EYE SHADOW:  WINTER NIGHTS 	
SLEEK FACE CONTOUR KIT MEDIUM 	
LIP STICK YSL #3 	
MASCARA:   they' real!: JET BLACK 	
NAIL COLOR:  CIATE  PAINT POTS:  CABARET 046 	
WIG COLOR #1


----------



## FULTONHOWARD202 (Aug 11, 2013)

NC45 MATCHES:


JOE BLASCO SP DARK OLIVE #1/HONEY 	
MAKEUP FOREVER #173 	
MAC NW43 	
 
 


 Smashbox Camera Ready CC Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 30 Dark Spot Correcting Dark $ 42.00 

 
  
 

 Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer SPF 20 - Oil Free Tan $ 43.00 

 
  
 

 Tarte BB Tinted Treatment 12-Hour Primer Broad Spectrum SPF 30 Sunscreen Tan $ 34.00 

 
  
 

 Boscia B.B. Cream Bronze Broad Spectrum SPF 27 PA++   $ 38.00 

 
  
 

 SEPHORA COLLECTION Microsmooth Foundation Face Powder 60 Deep Ebony $ 22.00 

 
  
 

 Hourglass Immaculate Liquid Powder Foundation Mattifying Oil Free Sable $ 55.00 

 
  
 

 Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer SPF 20 - Oil Free Walnut $ 43.00 

 
  
 

 Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer SPF 20 Walnut $ 43.00 

 
  
 

 Urban Decay Naked Skin Weightless Ultra Definition Liquid Makeup 10 $ 39.00 

 
  
 

 SEPHORA COLLECTION 8 HR Mattifying Compact Foundation 58 Spice $ 22.00 

 
  
 

 COVER FX Natural Finish Oil Free Foundation N90 $ 40.00 

 
  
 

 Clinique Stay-Matte Oil-Free Makeup  25 Spice $ 23.00 

 
  
 

 Hourglass Veil Fluid Makeup Oil Free SPF 15 No. 6 - Sable  $ 60.00 

 
  
 

 bareMinerals bareMinerals Original Foundation Broad Spectrum SPF 15 Warm Dark $ 27.00 

 
  
 

 Bobbi Brown Foundation Stick Warm Walnut 7.5 $ 42.00 

 
  
 

 Kat Von D Lock-It Powder Foundation Deep 66 $ 34.00 

 
  
 

 BECCA Perfect Skin Mineral Powder Foundation Tobacco $ 40.00 

 
  
 

 Clinique Acne Solutions Liquid Makeup Fresh Golden $ 27.00 

 
  
 

 Bobbi Brown Long-Wear Even Finish Foundation SPF 15  Warm Walnut $ 47.00 

 
  
 

 Clinique Pore Refining Solutions Instant Perfecting Makeup Golden $ 27.00 

 
  
 

 Origins Smarty Plants CC SPF 20 Skin Complexion Corrector 02 Medium to Dark $ 35.00 

 
  
 

 Smashbox Liquid Halo HD Foundation SPF 15 9 $ 42.00 

 
  
 

 Clinique Moisture Surge Tinted Moisturizer SPF 15 Shade 06 $ 27.00 

 
  
 

 Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer Crème Compact Broad Spectrum SPF 20 Sunscreen Mocha $ 45.00 

 
  
 

 Shiseido Radiant Lifting Foundation Broad Spectrum SPF 17 D10 $ 45.00 

 
  
 

 Shiseido Perfect Refining Foundation Broad Spectrum SPF 15 D 10 $ 38.50 

 
  
 

 COVER FX Skin Tint FX Moisturizing Treatment & Tint SPF 30 C Deep $ 42.00 

 
  
 

 Laura Mercier Moisture Supreme Foundation Rich Sienna $ 45.00 

 
  
 

 Clinique Perfectly Real Makeup Shade 45  $ 25.00 
  


----------



## Greenbelt (Nov 16, 2013)

I just joined this site today.  I googled M.A.C. mineralize concealer NC45 to get some idea of how to correctly apply this.  At first the MAC store sales person  / Makeup Artist insisted that I did not need any concealer. I told her that I used to sell May Kay and I started using concealer for the very first time around the dark areas near my mouth.  What a difference even though it may have been the wrong shade!  Now I am sold on the idea of wearing concealer even when I do not wear any foundation.  Really helps with the deep crease I have from the edge of my nose to the corners of my mouth.  Brightens up my whole face!  So she suggested a 'highlighter'. I sat in the chair while she put concealer, foundation and highlighter on my face.  I looked terrible.  Finally I bought the NC45 concealer.  I will try to get some pic to upload here and get some suggestions about how this looks on me.

  Also I have been reading through this thread and wondering....what is MUFE?


----------



## sagehen (Nov 16, 2013)

Greenbelt said:


> I just joined this site today.  I googled M.A.C. mineralize concealer NC45 to get some idea of how to correctly apply this.  At first the MAC store sales person  / Makeup Artist insisted that I did not need any concealer. I told her that I used to sell May Kay and I started using concealer for the very first time around the dark areas near my mouth.  What a difference even though it may have been the wrong shade!  Now I am sold on the idea of wearing concealer even when I do not wear any foundation.  Really helps with the deep crease I have from the edge of my nose to the corners of my mouth.  Brightens up my whole face!  So she suggested a 'highlighter'. I sat in the chair while she put concealer, foundation and highlighter on my face.  I looked terrible.  Finally I bought the NC45 concealer.  I will try to get some pic to upload here and get some suggestions about how this looks on me.  Also I have been reading through this thread and wondering....what is MUFE?


  MUFE = Makeup Forever  Try to find Fatima's (black artist with a short fro) video on concealing dark areas of the face on the MAC website. I believe it is still up - what a help it was for me. She talked about using correctors on those areas of darkness and then using the correct shade of foundation/concealer on top. The method is described in another thread of the Beauty of Color forum as well - if I find it I will link it here.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 15, 2014)

What's the Nars equivalent for Mac's NC 45?


----------



## sagehen (Jan 15, 2014)

According to findation.com, Cadiz. I can't vouch for the match, but findation rarely leads me wrong. Cadiz would be a good place to start.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 15, 2014)

T





sagehen said:


> According to findation.com, Cadiz. I can't vouch for the match, but findation rarely leads me wrong. Cadiz would be a good place to start.


thanks a lot!


----------



## Greenbelt (Jan 15, 2014)

thanks for the helpful info Sagehen.

  Today I was at Phoenix Mall (Chennai, India) again and my cousin bought her first MAC product!   BB Primer in Medium.

  I was looking at the Studio Fix compacts and the Studio Tech compacts but will buy later.  The MA suggested NC43 which is a good match for me.  He told me that the NC45 in the concealer is darker because it will cover dark spots better.

  He also told me that dark skinned ladies wearing lighter shades of foundation actually makes us look darker because the lighter foundations turn grey on our skin.

  We also learned that there are no foundation products that will stand up to the extreme sweating that happens in Chennai in the hot season!   LOL!  (That would take a miracle!)

  Always fun and educational to visit the MAC store!!!


----------



## nikkideevah (Jan 18, 2014)

I was "matched" to NC45 as well

  my shades I have in other brands

  MUFE - 173
  YSL - B70
  UD - 9
  Smashbox - 8

  My shade code for Sephora is 2Y11

  which are http://www.sephora.com/IQ/color/results.jsp?coloriq=true&withSecondary=true&shade_code=2Y11 products


----------



## FULTONHOWARD202 (Jan 18, 2014)

IF NC 45 IS NOT RIGHT FOR YOU TRY NW43.  I THINK THE REASON MAY NOT BE RIGHT FOR YOU IS BEAUSE YOU MAY BE NEUTRAL UNDER BASE.  THEY ONLY HAVE WARM AND COOL.  GET A COLOR MATCH FROM ESTEE LAUDER.  ASK FOR A FREE SAMPLE.


----------



## FULTONHOWARD202 (Jan 19, 2014)

I JUST SWITCHED FROM NC45 TO NW 43.  YES I LIKE THIS MUCH BETTER. CONCEALER NW40 LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## FULTONHOWARD202 (Jan 19, 2014)

I BELIEVE YOU ARE NW43


----------



## Jennifer Isibor (Mar 28, 2015)

I LOVE YOUR SKIN COLOUR. PLEASE WHAT IS THE NAME OF THE CREAM U USE ON YOUR SKIN? WAITING FOR YOUR REPLY THANKS.


----------

